# Female Seeds next gen c99 - Sexbud



## cherrybomb74 (Mar 6, 2015)

I can't find much info at all, no one really seems to be talking about it. Must be very very new maybe??

_"SexBud is a new enhanced version of C99 that finishes a few days sooner. Sex Bud flowers in 7 - 8 weeks producing sugared buds. The flavour and aroma reminds of a pineapple and grapefruit. SexBud emits an up and creative high." *Choice (Attitude) seedbank.*_

And this on the breeders site (where it is EXTREMELY cheap at the moment, pack of 4 uk delivery for £8, that's $11-12, but obviously the shipping would be higher)

http://femaleseeds.nl/en/sexbud-215.html

_"Sex Bud flowers in 7 - 8 weeks; on top of that the buds are quite sugared; it matures in 4 weeks from seed, but we promise that is the only thing that will be done faster than expected!   

Flowering time: 56 days  
Height: 80 - 100 cm  
Seed to Harvest: 75 day 
 Yield: High  
Taste / Smell: Extremely fruity pineapple/grapefruit aroma ."


_


----------



## Slimjimham (Mar 6, 2015)

Just saw this, didn't sell me because I'm in a set 9 week schedule... Interesting though, I have my first ever female c99 in veg, excited with all the hype around it


----------



## althor (Mar 6, 2015)

It just came out, I mean JUST came out, so it will be awhile before you see grow.smoke reports.


----------



## Final Phase (Mar 6, 2015)

I'll keep this strain in mind. I need to have a short flowering time.


----------



## althor (Mar 6, 2015)

Female seeds are really good with their stability and uniformity. If you like what the description says, I would say feel comfortable purchasing it. You will get what they describe.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Mar 6, 2015)

I seen this too yesterday. I wonder if it is 100% C99 just chosen for certain phenos a few generations, or if something else was bred with it. If it is the first, and just a certain pheno I would like to try it out myself. I love their regular C99 line, I actually thought they were pretty uniform and early. I think all of them were done and perfect around Day 50-55. Could have went longer I am sure but everyone says that is the perfect time and I believe them..


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Mar 7, 2015)

I grabbed a pack of 4, hoping to pop them as soon as possible when they reach me. I'm running 12/12 from seed for the foreseeable future, so watch this space 
Also...who wouldn't want horny weed??  ...probably won't be reporting on that aspect on RIU though  lol.





Female Seeds are (imo as a budget grower) as safe a bet as you can get for your buck. Good solid genetics (the excellent c99 probably the standout) at very modest prices.
I am currently around day 25 of flowering their lemon kush. She's taken a fair bit of abuse  but is smelling INCREDIBLE and bulking on nicely. She won't win any beauty pageants  but at $3 a seed i'm very very happy.


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 8, 2015)

Mmm sexbud has a certain ring to it or is it just because their 2 of my favourite things. Anyway I'm going to have a go at this sexy bitch I'm ordering the beans now, will pop back when there's enough movement to talk about until then it's time to put the children to bed order a kebab and bang the fuck out of the wife. Toshay and away peeps x


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 8, 2015)

Not my favorite name but the packaging is hilarious, I might buy a small pack for that alone.


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 8, 2015)

femaleseeds.nl said:


> This new enhanced strain of a fruity white sativa is great for losing inhibitions, maintaining a high energy level and getting creative with a willing partner!  The effect works best when used in moderation and can bring the sexual experiences to new heights, men and women will both feel new levels of juiciness and sensuality. For those interested in exploring their connection to further heights we would recommend looking into Taoist Love Making teachings.
> 
> Sex Bud flowers in 7 - 8 weeks; on top of that the buds are quite sugared; it matures in 4 weeks from seed, but we promise that is the only thing that will be done faster than expected!
> 
> ...


I will wager it's c99 x White Grapefruit.


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 8, 2015)

Had to buy some, too good a deal. Will have to compare to the c99 from HighRise.


----------



## yodabuds (Mar 8, 2015)

I wish they shipped to the U.S. id get a pack it they did


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 8, 2015)

yodabuds said:


> I wish they shipped to the U.S. id get a pack it they did


Who doesn't ship to US? I just placed an order for shipping to US. http://www.femaleseeds.nl


----------



## yodabuds (Mar 8, 2015)

Oh snap! For that price going to grab a pack and see what's up, how much do they charge for shipping? Lol, I'm not suppose to be buying any more seeds, lol but they have some good prices


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 8, 2015)

yodabuds said:


> Oh snap! For that price going to grab a pack and see what's up, how much do they charge for shipping? Lol, I'm not suppose to be buying any more seeds, lol but they have some good prices


Less than $3 without tracking.


----------



## yodabuds (Mar 8, 2015)

Hmm not sure if I should spend the $16 on shipping? Entire order with tracking is only like 55us which is not bad for a 10pack
Anyone else order from them stateside? Did you use the tracking shipping offered or no?


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 8, 2015)

yodabuds said:


> Hmm not sure if I should spend the $16 on shipping? Entire order with tracking is only like 55us which is not bad for a 10pack
> Anyone else order from them stateside? Did you use the tracking shipping offered or no?


I ordered no tracking. I always order no tracking, almost all the orders intercepted are tracked orders...


----------



## yodabuds (Mar 8, 2015)

Lol Nomo, I took your advice and ordered with no tracking :fingers crossed: the only other seed order I've done with out tracking was my Sannies orders which came from nl and it was the only one ever to get green tape, but Sannies is so good with the stealth I still got my items and a nice little diy project 
We shall see sometime this year about this SexBud, it's quick flowering time and c99 influence and price and I was sold.... Such a bean hoarder 
I need bean hoarders anonymous


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm curious if the price will rocket up, if this is intro pricing, otherwise they are heavily undercutting their own c99. I was tempted to get their c99, but now I'm at least temporarily satiated. Would rock my world if they sent a c99 freebie, lol.


----------



## yodabuds (Mar 9, 2015)

I've ran their indoor c99 a couple of times, though it's a PM magnent..... Though its fire!
Also who ever mention HighRise, you'd be hard pressed to find better gear especially for outdoor grows.... Their fire x c99 is some of the damnest fine smoke I've ever had! 
Looking forward to the SexBud!


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 9, 2015)

yodabuds said:


> I've ran their indoor c99 a couple of times, though it's a PM magnent..... Though its fire!
> Also who ever mention HighRise, you'd be hard pressed to find better gear especially for outdoor grows.... Their fire x c99 is some of the damnest fine smoke I've ever had!
> Looking forward to the SexBud!


That was me. I was going to get Fire99 too, but they were OOS when I ordered. Damn you, now 'm tempted to
buy it again, but would really like to find a good OG cut so I can breed something similar.

I have the High Rise c99 F4 Bros Grimm running now in the cup comp. I picked it over the Female Seeds C99 when I ordered.


----------



## yodabuds (Mar 9, 2015)

My god I promise you won't be sorry with that fire x c99, some of the most potent smoke I've ever had! I've grown a few phenos out their is one that is more c99 leaning, more branching, than the fire pheno... Both equally as good as the other... I know last I knew there were a fem version of it just released that I am sure are still in stock..they also released a auto fire99 that is TOP NOTCH as far as autos go... Potency right up their with the photo counter part, though the couple I grew out seemed to be more of the c99 pheno... Just plain fire! 
I'm not trying to hijack thread but I have honestly never grown a dud from HighRise, never had a Hermie, always grew as the breeder described...lol if you haven't guessed I'm quite a HighRise fan  I have a pack of those c99 but I want to hold on to them until I can run them and do a seed run.... The female seeds c99 does good so am happy with those for now for smoke... I contacted female seeds and indeed it's a reworked White Grapefruit  hoping to pop one soon to see what's up with this SexBud... Hoping it's better than the grapefruit I grew out, wasn't to happy with it IMHO....prefered the c99 in leaps and bonds.... 
Thanks OP for this thread, a great deal for sure!


----------



## DoctorFrost (Mar 9, 2015)

I will have to look into that Fire 99. See if I can maybe score a pack. 

That is a bummer its from White Grapefruit. The way it had it worded in the other quote I thought for sure it was a C99 pheno they selected for. I don't remember hearing much good about the White Grapefruit. Well can't really remember anything negative either though. But it is cheap enough.


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 9, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> I will have to look into that Fire 99. See if I can maybe score a pack.
> 
> That is a bummer its from White Grapefruit. The way it had it worded in the other quote I thought for sure it was a C99 pheno they selected for. I don't remember hearing much good about the White Grapefruit. Well can't really remember anything negative either though. But it is cheap enough.


They have c99 on buy 1 get 1 free (regular seeds) and Fire99 fem in stock, RCMC. White Grapefruit is 75% C99, so I'm curious what exactly they did, asked for parentage.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 9, 2015)

nomofatum said:


> They have c99 on buy 1 get 1 free (regular seeds) and Fire99 fem in stock, RCMC. White Grapefruit is 75% C99, so I'm curious what exactly they did, asked for parentage.


Yeah it would be nice to know what is up with that.


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Mar 10, 2015)

Very happy to announce that my seeds arrived five minutes ago (one of the few things that doesn't suck about living in the UK are the delivery times!)
Alas, no c99 freebie (@yodabuds *edit* sorry it was @nomofatum lol i was hoping for the same gift)
BUT... BEHOLD. *SPOILER ALERT*




The only info i can find with this name is on this website http://www.piensaenverde.eu/en/blueberry-cheesecake-female-seeds.html

_"This marijuana plant, born of the marriage between *Blueberry and Cheese* and the result could not be better.
*Blueberry Cheesecake* grows vigorously and has *an amazing scent cheese*, its resinous flowers turn bluish at the end of flowering.
Cracking !!
Its *effect is the perfect mix between body and brain*, an area ideal for long afternoons grass laughing with friends!

*Blueberry Cheesecake Features:*
Bank: Female Seeds
Sex: Feminized.
Phenotype: Hybrid Indica / Sativa
Cultivation: Interior and Exterior.
Flowering time: 2 months.
Harvest: Great production.
Height: 80-100cm"_

On the female seeds site they have "Blue Cheese"...which is definitely the same plant http://www.femaleseeds.nl/en/blue-cheese-185.html

_"New in our seed range, the Blue Cheese (Cheese x Blueberry multiple hybrid).
From a selected extraordinary mother, very cheesy and resinous. Healthy vigorous plants with a blue shine. Plants can three-fold in volume or/and triple in height after put on 12/12. The effect is very stoned but head and body is in good balance.

Flowering time: 60 days
Height: 80 - 100 cm
Seed to harvest: 75 days
Yield: High quality big harvest
Taste / Smell: Extreme Cheesy aroma"_


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 10, 2015)

Get em in da dirt  can't wait to see what you all do with these gals.


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Mar 10, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Get em in da dirt  can't wait to see what you all do with these gals.


Two will be hitting dirt by the start of next week


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Mar 10, 2015)

The cost of Sexbud has just doubled on FS website 
Well done to everyone who jumped on at the cheaper price


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 13, 2015)

Mine are in too 3 sexbud and 3 mango


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 14, 2015)

Bravo to C99 throwing out some "new" strains, then upping the price ... . Totally good for them, but I won't be picking up sexbud or blueberry cheesecake anytime soon. I will wait until you guys have some experiences up before I justify spending more money on a sexbud pack when I can get lemon kush, red purps and c99 .

At least they didn't steal anyones genetics 

I am actually being half sarcastic but half complimentative. I just made that up!  WOoooot some purple haze ice hash pressed out and dabbed got me like


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 17, 2015)

Not looking good at the moment 3 beans in 1 cracked very very small tap root and tiny leaves less than 5mm top to toe 2nd just cracking 3rd looks like it's not going to happen the mango are coming on though also 5 super skunk up and at them so it's the beans and not my methods that are not working.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 17, 2015)

3eyes said:


> Not looking good at the moment 3 beans in 1 cracked very very small tap root and tiny leaves less than 5mm top to toe 2nd just cracking 3rd looks like it's not going to happen the mango are coming on though also 5 super skunk up and at them so it's the beans and not my methods that are not working.


Damn brother, sorry for the total letdown. Maybe they will bounce back though!


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 17, 2015)

Edit, got an update from Female Seeds.

Sex Bud is indeed a "very sexual pheno of C99" crossed with White Grapefruit.


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 18, 2015)

nomofatum said:


> I will wager it's c99 x White Grapefruit.


I can't believe I called this correctly.


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Mar 19, 2015)

3eyes said:


> Not looking good at the moment 3 beans in 1 cracked very very small tap root and tiny leaves less than 5mm top to toe 2nd just cracking 3rd looks like it's not going to happen the mango are coming on though also 5 super skunk up and at them so it's the beans and not my methods that are not working.


Man that sucks, hopefully they'll turn around for you.
I'm a bit behind schedule but have just started germing 2 of them (the biggest and smallest of the batch), along with 2 other strains. Report back asap  

_"very sexual pheno of C99" ... _oh would love to read the testers smoke reports   lmao!


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 19, 2015)

Well it looks like i won't be running the sexbud afterall 4 beans total bust. I contacted female seeds direct about the problems with their seeds, they have responded in a positive way but they won't guarantee beans when purchased from a 3rd party retailer. i purchased the beans from the Attitude so i know that the retailer is a good 1 as i've bought quite a few beans from there before with no problems but in order to be sorted out involves another leap of faith into the dark and make another purchase direct with Female seeds which after the 1st expirience being bad i'm not willing to do so i've oredered 3 blue cheese replacements. I've also lost a week on my grow which i'm not impressed about as i need to finish before it gets to warm in the summer so guys it looks like it's the end for me and sexbud.

3eyes sexbud grow report:- 4 beans total bust, smoke report - i wish end thoughts -would not recomend!!!


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 19, 2015)

3eyes said:


> Well it looks like i won't be running the sexbud afterall 4 beans total bust. I contacted female seeds direct about the problems with their seeds, they have responded in a positive way but they won't guarantee beans when purchased from a 3rd party retailer. i purchased the beans from the Attitude so i know that the retailer is a good 1 as i've bought quite a few beans from there before with no problems but in order to be sorted out involves another leap of faith into the dark and make another purchase direct with Female seeds which after the 1st expirience being bad i'm not willing to do so i've oredered 3 blue cheese replacements. I've also lost a week on my grow which i'm not impressed about as i need to finish before it gets to warm in the summer so guys it looks like it's the end for me and sexbud.
> 
> 3eyes sexbud grow report:- 4 beans total bust, smoke report - i wish end thoughts -would not recomend!!!


You should contact Female Seeds and ask for replacements, I'm curious to see if they are good about things like this. I hope you just got unlucky, I am still eagerly checking the mailbox daily.


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 19, 2015)

I have contacted them and am still in contact with Female seeds they replied to my mail and I've replied to theirs so we'll see where we go but there's so many breeders and so many strains i won't chance my arm again after a bad experience with 1


----------



## yodabuds (Mar 19, 2015)

Also still awaiting patiently to see if my order makes it to me... Kind of discouraging to here of your troubles 3eye.... Thankfully I got mine direct from female seeds so if any trouble we shall see how they handle it...plants are jammed packed atm but once a few finish up here soon and I see what happens to these photos once in flower I'll throw a sexbud down for a 12/12 from seed grow to see what's up.... Ran their c99 a few times, kept one well producing pheno for almost a year until it became a WPM magnent... Which c99 can be noted to do, on the other hand I tried their plain old grapefruit from a few years back (circa 2007) and wasn't to happy with it, huge plant great yield shitty smoke... So am hoping this being a grapefruit cross fairs better than my previous grapefruit experience... The c99 I can say whole heartedly was pure fire! Got to dig around on another forum to see if I can find any pics.... Peace and good luck to anyone that's on this sexbud trial.. Anyone else in the us get their order yet in from female seeds?


----------



## yodabuds (Mar 24, 2015)

Just bumping this thread to see if anyone in the usa that got
In on this deal, if they got their beans yet... Lol, I'm always a worry wort till they get here....


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 24, 2015)

yodabuds said:


> Just bumping this thread to see if anyone in the usa that got
> In on this deal, if they got their beans yet... Lol, I'm always a worry wort till they get here....


Nope, glad you posted, worrying myself, got my Holi Seeds order today (from NL, ordered 2 days later), but neither of the UK based orders have arrived yet.


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hope you get your seeds quickly guys, must be a pain in the ass waiting for them to cross the pond every time.
To gee you up a little, my two sexbuds germed successfully, don't have pics as they haven't broke ground yet...i might have a pic of the germed seeds (taproot porn ) if i can find it i'll stick it here as part of sexbuds journey!


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Mar 27, 2015)

We are GO! 



Unsure whether to start a grow journal or just post here 
Anyways, for those interested, 12/12 from seed, regular potting soil and perlite, random nutes, 400w hps.


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 27, 2015)

Still waiting, anyone lucky enough to get them today?


----------



## narkush (Mar 27, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Not my favorite name but the packaging is hilarious, I might buy a small pack for that alone.


It looks like packaging for condoms.....


----------



## nomofatum (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm starting to think this may be the first order that won't arrive for me. Anyone in the US actually get theirs yet?


----------



## yodabuds (Apr 5, 2015)

Lol nofatum, I think we are the only two who ordered it seems... I'm also thinking it's very odd they haven't arrived for me yet either... Seeing femaleseeds is in the Netherlands im starting to think also that the seeds will arrive with the green tape... Can't understand why it would take a month and still nothing???? Anyone else ever order from this company?


----------



## nomofatum (Apr 6, 2015)

yodabuds said:


> Lol nofatum, I think we are the only two who ordered it seems... I'm also thinking it's very odd they haven't arrived for me yet either... Seeing femaleseeds is in the Netherlands im starting to think also that the seeds will arrive with the green tape... Can't understand why it would take a month and still nothing???? Anyone else ever order from this company?


Worst part is I have received no reply emailing them since last Monday. I have to say I will not be ordering directly from Female seeds again.

There are at least two others who ordered and didn't receive anything yet, fyi.


----------



## yodabuds (Apr 6, 2015)

This is bs to the max! Just got off the phone with femaleseeds and basically they said there is nothing they can do... I explained to him that were at least three others who ordered at the same time that haven't gotten their beans, and they said they haven't heard from a one single one??? I said I know that a person emailed you back on Monday in regards to the same problem.. They said sometimes they don't answer right away cause the package could be delayed or lost??? The guy said that if all of us emailed them maybe they would do something if they see it was a mass problem on their end and not the packages getting lost... For a $35 pack of seeds for them to be such hard nosed I'll hold tight and see if they come but am not holding my breath at this point and will likely also never be using this seed bank again...Nomo if you could email them again and ask the others you know to do the same.... Really pissed atm.... I can handle and understand the inheritant risks with the green tape, but I haven't even gotten that.... Just bs 
Smh


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 6, 2015)

yodabuds said:


> This is bs to the max! Just got off the phone with femaleseeds and basically they said there is nothing they can do... I explained to him that were at least three others who ordered at the same time that haven't gotten their beans, and they said they haven't heard from a one single one??? I said I know that a person emailed you back on Monday in regards to the same problem.. They said sometimes they don't answer right away cause the package could be delayed or lost??? The guy said that if all of us emailed them maybe they would do something if they see it was a mass problem on their end and not the packages getting lost... For a $35 pack of seeds for them to be such hard nosed I'll hold tight and see if they come but am not holding my breath at this point and will likely also never be using this seed bank again...Nomo if you could email them again and ask the others you know to do the same.... Really pissed atm.... I can handle and understand the inheritant risks with the green tape, but I haven't even gotten that.... Just bs
> Smh


Be patient they will come or you will get a notice and green taped package.


----------



## yodabuds (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks bro for the reassurance! At least my Sannies order which I paid by sending the cash in a envelope took quicker than this.... Lol I think ordering direct from the Netherlands isn't a good idea IMHO.... Will cross my fingers, like I said green tape I can deal with... It's just getting nothing what so ever that got me frosted


----------



## nomofatum (Apr 6, 2015)

I will be surprised if it arrives without them reshipping. Received orders from NL and UK that were placed afterward with same air mail shipping. 

Then again, what impact would you expect if they didn't put the state on the address label, but did have correct city, zip, address, and country? I just got a reply from them, probably after yodabuds called them, asked me to verify address, was correct except the state wasn't included.


----------



## yodabuds (Apr 6, 2015)

Shoot I just noticed On my confirmation email of my order my state isn't their either??? I betcha that's the problem I am thinking


----------



## nomofatum (Apr 6, 2015)

yodabuds said:


> Shoot I just noticed On my confirmation email of my order my state isn't their either??? I betcha that's the problem I am thinking


Logically they still have all the info they need to deliver the package, but who knows what the different post services would do with an incomplete address. Hopefully femaleseeds will get back to me in less than a week this time.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 6, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Not my favorite name but the packaging is hilarious, I might buy a small pack for that alone.


I was just gonna say the same thing!
the bunny-fucking is just too damn awesome!


----------



## MarWan (Apr 6, 2015)

yodabuds said:


> Shoot I just noticed On my confirmation email of my order my state isn't their either??? I betcha that's the problem I am thinking


do you think USPS sort mail by zip code? I mean if you forgot to include the state, the zip code should be enough.

just a stoner's thought


----------



## Trainwreck3d (Apr 7, 2015)

I picked up a pack of FMS C99 about a month ago. All 4 germed and are doing great, about 6/7th fan leaf set and 10'' in height so far under a t5. I also just ordered some Blueberry Cheesecake and Pure AK. I alwas like AK47, and Blue Cheese in general. Hoping for success out of these strains-as to be honest im not trying to put in all the work and effort to sex/pheno hunt (which is why I go FEM) Anyone know any additional info on the "Blueberry Cheesecake"? I wasn't sure if that was sort of like a stabilized pheno of Blue Cheese, or just a "renamed" Blue Cheese (I think it flowers a little faster). Anyways love FMS, let's hope this stuff is Dank!


----------



## 3eyes (May 6, 2015)

Well 1 did survive after she's about 24" tall topped and supercropped sharing a tray with a super skunk in about the 3rd week of flower buds have started to form she's a lighter green than the skunk but seems to be coming on fine so far. I will post pics when some nice buds appear


----------



## yodabuds (May 6, 2015)

Well after much hassel and crap I finally got my beans (though not the one that supposedly were originally sent out) 
I've been irked though since getting them as I don't know as if it was a stupid mistake on femaleseeds part, or a big f-you to me, or they really are that stupid... They mark on the customs declaration under what's contained in the package and they write "seeds" wtf?!?! I don't know how those ever got through other than chalking it up to good luck and they must sort in big piles or something and only pull a few from each pile to inspect? Either way I will never order direct through femaleseeds.nl but will continue to grow and enjoy their gear... I hope to get one of those SexBuds going soon myself, just awaiting space in my tent...3eyes looking forward to seeing any pics you got brother, is she structured like a Cindy? Weak branch and tons of them? C99 for sure would be a great strain to scrog!


----------



## 3eyes (May 6, 2015)

The 3 mango have been scrogged wasn't planning on doing it but there isn't ever a plan when I grow it's just do what seems logical the sexbud is in the bottom left corner of the pic


----------



## althor (May 7, 2015)

Seems pretty clear not to order from Femaleseeds directly. Going through a seed vendor.


----------



## yodabuds (May 7, 2015)

Yea I hear Ya, I am still a bit upset/tripped out with them writing seeds right on that form... Wtf? Thank god I my post office and reg post man had no dealings with this package (obviously sent to safe addy) but crap many times I dont use a safe addy as I never would expect a seed company to do something as such.... Wouldn't have taken but a sec for my post office to see that and put the two and two together about what's in those oversea packages I get occasionally..... Really hoping for some Great meds from these for all this trouble... I can only say great things about their c99 was one of my favorite strains I've grown to date....


----------



## Shoesinsand (May 11, 2015)

I live in EU, ordered a C99 4-pack from FS directly and got it in like two weeks. They came with a bonus Sex Bud seed, so I planted it along with the others. But a little sloppyness on my part: I've put them all in a closed small (2m x 2m x 1m) glass greenhouse, then left for five days. The day after I left, weather suddenly became much hotter and sunnier than it was for two weeks prior. When I came back, all my C99's were completely dried out, so I was devastated. Only the Sex Bud, who was a little smaller than C99's, had some green left. I watered all of them, but only Sex bud bouced back from the coma. That was a week ago, they were 3 weeks old then. I'm very grateful that at least one plant survived and I will definitely give it more care from now on. I feel like the father from finding Nemo, lol.


----------



## nomofatum (May 11, 2015)

althor said:


> Seems pretty clear not to order from Femaleseeds directly. Going through a seed vendor.


Good decision.


----------



## nomofatum (May 11, 2015)

I won't ever order from female seeds again. I will have to be very impressed by these beans if I will allow any future money to go to these scumbags. I'm running HR C99 vs FS C99 vs Sexbud outdoors over the summer to compare them.


----------



## fellowfelon (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey, it's been a while! Can any of you guys let us know how your Sexbud grows went?


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 21, 2015)

Here is a pic of my sole surviving sexbud she ready to come down but still trying to flush her properly


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Jun 21, 2015)

fellowfelon said:


> Hey, it's been a while! Can any of you guys let us know how your Sexbud grows went?


Ah, thanks for the reminder  genuinely forgot about this thread! 
I will go take a pic of my one survivor tomorrow when i can get in there (alas the other one died within 10 days for no good reason)
Had MANY problems (HUMAN ONES, NOT THE PLANT ITSELF) so the fact she's even alive is a true miracle!
The story so far...
She started as a 12/12 from seed, under cfls and 400w hps with 4 other plants. Due to unforeseen circumstances they all then spent 3 weeks+ sitting on a (dull) windowsill, in a damn party cup  and was watered twice (direct from the tap!). 
I then got my shit together enough to try and rescue them. She was transplanted into a bigger pot and back in the tent 18/6.

Present day, it's 3rd week in the tent and she is 5 days into 12/12. She's been through hell, so i'm not expecting her to finish as a proper example of sexbud, but her resilience is to be admired  bravo female seeds.
She has a tangy, almost sour boiled sweet/candy smell, lemony AND grapefruity  which is fine by me lol.
@3eyes bloody hell boyo, she looks amazing  how did it go?


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 21, 2015)

She was quite small most of the way through but packed on the size when i started to bang the feed in the last few weeks considering she was sharing a tray with a sensi superskunk and a 707 cheese freebie fem seed which was a bloke and was cut down she's turned out well she will be getting felled as soon as i can get past cutting the SS i have cloned her and she's back in there in coco this time after that she will be going back in the tray NFT stylie again with a tray of mango under the other light ready for a fruity xmas


----------



## SeedHo (Jun 21, 2015)

3eyes said:


> She was quite small most of the way through but packed on the size when i started to bang the feed in the last few weeks considering she was sharing a tray with a sensi superskunk and a 707 cheese freebie fem seed which was a bloke and was cut down she's turned out well she will be getting felled as soon as i can get past cutting the SS i have cloned her and she's back in there in coco this time after that she will be going back in the tray NFT stylie again with a tray of mango under the other light ready for a fruity xmas


i`m just guessing but the super skunk is the short girl in the front right?


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 21, 2015)

Yeah that would be her short fat dense bush of a plant which is now upside down drying


----------



## fellowfelon (Jun 21, 2015)

3eyes said:


> Here is a pic of my sole surviving sexbud she ready to come down but still trying to flush her properly View attachment 3444717


I'm drooling! How long did you veg her? Also, when do you reckon you'll tell us how she smokes?


----------



## fellowfelon (Jun 21, 2015)

cherrybomb74 said:


> Ah, thanks for the reminder  genuinely forgot about this thread!
> I will go take a pic of my one survivor tomorrow when i can get in there (alas the other one died within 10 days for no good reason)
> Had MANY problems (HUMAN ONES, NOT THE PLANT ITSELF) so the fact she's even alive is a true miracle!
> The story so far...
> ...


Got pics?


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 21, 2015)

i put them in the tray about 3 or 4" tall (2 to 3 weeks from pop) veg for 5 days 18-6 then 12-12

Will try to chop her tomorrow a smoke report will follow when she's dry whenever that may be i don't go by time she'll be ready when she'd done


----------



## Chronikool (Jun 26, 2015)

Anyone grown out the blueberry cheesecake yet...?


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 30, 2015)

1st joint was fruity very tasty will have to try more for a little more detailed report lol


----------



## fellowfelon (Jun 30, 2015)

3eyes said:


> 1st joint was fruity very tasty will have to try more for a little more detailed report lol


Ooh this is super exciting! How does it differ from the Female Seeds C99?


----------



## coonhound (Jun 30, 2015)

i just ordered c99 hope i find one to keep around for awhile. ive been hearing good things about this strain so ill give it a shot.


----------



## Chronikool (Jul 2, 2015)

coonhound said:


> i just ordered c99 hope i find one to keep around for awhile. ive been hearing good things about this strain so ill give it a shot.


You wont be disappointed....

120 grams from a 3 gallon.....pineapple, sativa leaves....54 days flower......a pleasure to grow


----------



## fellowfelon (Jul 4, 2015)

Shoesinsand said:


> I live in EU, ordered a C99 4-pack from FS directly and got it in like two weeks. They came with a bonus Sex Bud seed, so I planted it along with the others. But a little sloppyness on my part: I've put them all in a closed small (2m x 2m x 1m) glass greenhouse, then left for five days. The day after I left, weather suddenly became much hotter and sunnier than it was for two weeks prior. When I came back, all my C99's were completely dried out, so I was devastated. Only the Sex Bud, who was a little smaller than C99's, had some green left. I watered all of them, but only Sex bud bouced back from the coma. That was a week ago, they were 3 weeks old then. I'm very grateful that at least one plant survived and I will definitely give it more care from now on. I feel like the father from finding Nemo, lol.


How did that survivor turn out?


----------



## fellowfelon (Jul 5, 2015)

Okay look fellas, I've made a huge mistake: while allegedly germinating a C99 seed along with a Sexbud seed, I accidentally mixed em up, and now I don't know which is which (DON'T JUDGE ME!!!!!!!!!111). At what point will I be able to tell them girls apart? Any pointers?


----------



## the real mccoy (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Chronikool (Jul 5, 2015)

fellowfelon said:


> Okay look fellas, I've made a huge mistake: while allegedly germinating a C99 seed along with a Sexbud seed, I accidentally mixed em up, and now I don't know which is which (DON'T JUDGE ME!!!!!!!!!111). At what point will I be able to tell them girls apart? Any pointers?


Only one will be able to fit the slipper... 

Nah in seriousness....i dont actually know what the sexbud lookz like in full flight.....i know the C99 has slender leaves (at least my pheno did) Thatz all i got...

Hey..at least they both popped right...?


----------



## Chronikool (Jul 6, 2015)

Female seeds 'Blueberry cheesecake' under way....loving the potential cross goodness that this promises


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Jul 8, 2015)

Belated pics of my sexbud, i thought i had switched her to 12/12 but my timer had broke...turns out she was under 24 lights for a fair while 
Around 10-14 days of proper regular flower, here is my poor neglected girl (sorry for the picture quality)


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Jul 9, 2015)

I got a free Sex bud seed with my FS C99 fem order. My plan is to run it 12/12 from seed in the same run as the non sexbud C99 fems, to see if I can tell any difference.


----------



## fellowfelon (Jul 9, 2015)

Earlyriser76 said:


> I got a free Sex bud seed with my FS C99 fem order. My plan is to run it 12/12 from seed in the same run as the non sexbud C99 fems, to see if I can tell any difference.


Great, keep us posted!

So far I've had my C99 and Sex running on 18/6 for a week. They seem to have similar leaves, only one is much bigger, possibly due to her better location (light-wise) in the space.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 10, 2015)

Sexbud back on flower but this time in coco see how she performs this time


----------



## coonhound (Jul 14, 2015)

well got 4 c99 going now,


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm still waiting to start mine. I have another seed order in the mail somewhere between over there and over here and want to start them all at the same time. Sucks to wait to start, only to plant and wait.


----------



## fellowfelon (Jul 15, 2015)

Has anybody found any differences between smoking Sexbud and smoking C99?


----------



## TheDabWiz (Jul 17, 2015)

So if sexbud is a autoflower? Hence the part that says seed too harvest 75 days in their description.....why is everyone here running them at 12\12....so being an autoflower be it 12\12 or 24 hours a day light cycle doesn't matter cause autos flower by age not light....and just too add I'm only curious not knocking anyone here or anything! and I plan on running these with my autos next year so if its not a full auto I'd have too up pot size so any clarification would be awesome too lol


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 19, 2015)

TheDabWiz said:


> So if sexbud is a autoflower? Hence the part that says seed too harvest 75 days in their description.....why is everyone here running them at 12\12....so being an autoflower be it 12\12 or 24 hours a day light cycle doesn't matter cause autos flower by age not light....and just too add I'm only curious not knocking anyone here or anything! and I plan on running these with my autos next year so if its not a full auto I'd have too up pot size so any clarification would be awesome too lol


Because they are photo-period not autos


----------



## TheDabWiz (Jul 19, 2015)

3eyes said:


> Because they are photo-period not autos


I'm confused then cause it says in he description that they go from seed too harvest in 75 days.....if its a photo plant how's that work?


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 19, 2015)

Flowering period is short


----------



## TheDabWiz (Jul 19, 2015)

3eyes said:


> Flowering period is short


Makes absolutely no sense too say it goes from seed too harvest in 75 days n be a photo plant.....but whatever I'll be growing them out eventually and I'll know what's what for a fact


----------



## althor (Jul 19, 2015)

TheDabWiz said:


> Makes absolutely no sense too say it goes from seed too harvest in 75 days n be a photo plant.....but whatever I'll be growing them out eventually and I'll know what's what for a fact


 Makes plenty of sense if you go 12/12 from seed. Even if you go two weeks in 18-6 then switch to 12/12 you will finish it in 75 days.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 19, 2015)

TheDabWiz said:


> Makes absolutely no sense too say it goes from seed too harvest in 75 days n be a photo plant.....but whatever I'll be growing them out eventually and I'll know what's what for a fact


Most photo period strains will finish in a similar time frame to many of the autos out there if put on 12/12. Which is just another reason sometimes photo growers wonder why auto guys bother with inferior genetics that can't be cloned. But autos have their purpose outside and on windowsills and in veg rooms.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 21, 2015)

TheDabWiz said:


> Makes absolutely no sense too say it goes from seed too harvest in 75 days n be a photo plant.....but whatever I'll be growing them out eventually and I'll know what's what for a fact


I can do it.


----------



## fellowfelon (Jul 22, 2015)

Come on guys, give us a proper smoke report! Let me live vicariously through you while my girl is still vegging.


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Jul 22, 2015)

I soaked and planted my seeds today. one SB and 4 C99's.

I got tired of waiting on my other seeds to arrive, so I went ahead and started the c99 run. All these will run 12/12 from seed.


----------



## fellowfelon (Jul 22, 2015)

Earlyriser76 said:


> I soaked and planted my seeds today. one SB and 4 C99's.
> 
> I got tired of waiting on my other seeds to arrive, so I went ahead and started the c99 run. All these will run 12/12 from seed.


 Good job labeling the SB! I got an SB and a C99 going and they look exactly the same three weeks into veg, no idea which is which. You think maybe there's no real genetic difference?


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't know what enhanced means. Did they breed something into this version. or was it one pheno that made people horny?


----------



## fellowfelon (Jul 22, 2015)

Earlyriser76 said:


> I don't know what enhanced means. Did they breed something into this version. or was it one pheno that made people horny?


That's the thing, there's no info anywhere. In fact, the Female Seeds website doesn't claim SB has anything at all to do with C99. Only Attitude seems to mention the C99 connection; maybe based on something Female Seeds told them, maybe it's deduction based on the specs (smell, height, time) being the same. The whole sex angle is probably pure marketing... I mean I don't think any weed has ever failed to make me horny. In fact if it actually does have above average aphrodisiac qualities it's just going to be a nuisance on the day to day... If it's just plain old C99 though, it's a bargain. I don't mind paying less for a silly name!

I just wish someone smoke-reports it already!


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 22, 2015)

I recovered 22 g's of hash from my trim so the bud is still in the jar hence no smoke report BUT i will say she's sweet and tasty lol


----------



## fellowfelon (Jul 22, 2015)

3eyes said:


> I recovered 22 g's of hash from my trim so the bud is still in the jar hence no smoke report BUT i will say she's sweet and tasty lol


Holy crow! How many g's of bud did you get with that 22 g's of trim hash? Also, what technique did you use to make dat hash? Also, does the Sexbud smell differently than the C99?


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 22, 2015)

The hash was from 2 grows there was mango, sexbud, superskunk, cheese and pineapple in there the sexbud yielded just over 6 ounces dry and i'm fucked if i can remember exactly what the c99 tasted or smelled like i grew it 8-9 years ago lol i've grown probably somewhere between 50-75 different strains since then i like variety got 4 different strains running now


----------



## fellowfelon (Jul 22, 2015)

3eyes said:


> The hash was from 2 grows there was mango, sexbud, superskunk, cheese and pineapple in there the sexbud yielded just over 6 ounces dry and i'm fucked if i can remember exactly what the c99 tasted or smelled like i grew it 8-9 years ago lol i've grown probably somewhere between 50-75 different strains since then i like variety got 4 different strains running now


Lol shit I thought you grew the Sexbud along with some C99 for some reason. But how did you make the hash? I have bubble bags but they haven't worked too well in the past...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 22, 2015)

fellowfelon said:


> Lol shit I thought you grew the Sexbud along with some C99 for some reason. But how did you make the hash? I have bubble bags but they haven't worked too well in the past...


What micron size bags do you have? If you're looking for an easy way to make some hash you can buy some dry ice, break it up a bit, and throw your trim in to whatever bag you have right above the 90 and shake it for a minute or two over a glass table. It's likely not going to be the most pure hash you'll find, but it works damn well IMO and takes a fraction of the time to do when compared to an ice water extraction.

Here's a batch I made a while back which turned out pretty good..


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 22, 2015)

Interesting. The infamous C99 has alluded me for years until recently. Am planning on doing a run after my current one finishes and I take a little break. Wondering if I should get a few packs of both and do a side by side. 

Kind of off topic but has anyone grown C99 from Mosca ? And if you've grown both do you have a preference? I'm looking for both a C99 mother and a male for breeding (so I'd have to go with Mosca for this purpose). My memory fails me but I believe Moscas is a back cross so I'd assume these two would be different for sure.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 23, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Interesting. The infamous C99 has alluded me for years until recently. Am planning on doing a run after my current one finishes and I take a little break. Wondering if I should get a few packs of both and do a side by side.
> 
> Kind of off topic but has anyone grown C99 from Mosca ? And if you've grown both do you have a preference? I'm looking for both a C99 mother and a male for breeding (so I'd have to go with Mosca for this purpose). My memory fails me but I believe Moscas is a back cross so I'd assume these two would be different for sure.


I only had one random mosca c99 which I found encouraging enough to load up on several packs to store for future breeding purposes. the plant delivered pineapple deliciousness and an elevated daytime high.


----------



## fellowfelon (Jul 23, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> What micron size bags do you have? If you're looking for an easy way to make some hash you can buy some dry ice, break it up a bit, and throw your trim in to whatever bag you have right above the 90 and shake it for a minute or two over a glass table. It's likely not going to be the most pure hash you'll find, but it works damn well IMO and takes a fraction of the time to do when compared to an ice water extraction.
> 
> Here's a batch I made a while back which turned out pretty good..
> 
> View attachment 3464548


I have the standard set of five bags, different sizes. Probably got a 90 one...

Looks beautiful! I'm thinking the dry ice must be the secret, yeah. Sadly I can't put my hands on any :-"(


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 23, 2015)

I bought / won a 4 bag set on ebay for £11 paid another £2 for bags of ice and walla 22 g's of what reminds me of Moroccan hash from the 80's with a really heavy stone


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 23, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I only had one random mosca c99 which I found encouraging enough to load up on several packs to store for future breeding purposes. the plant delivered pineapple deliciousness and an elevated daytime high.


Real good to know. They're expensive but I've heard only good things, sometimes ya gotta pay the price for good genetics. Thanks a lot for the input.


----------



## fellowfelon (Jul 24, 2015)

3eyes said:


> I bought / won a 4 bag set on ebay for £11 paid another £2 for bags of ice and walla 22 g's of what reminds me of Moroccan hash from the 80's with a really heavy stone


Wow that's a crazy bargain on the bags, I paid literally 10 times as much for my set back in the day... Well good to know that it works well with simply ice and water; I suppose my previous failures were due to having only grown schwag bagseeds. Even the buds weren't frosty, let alone the trimmings. Hopefully this time my trimmings deliver!


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Jul 24, 2015)

All five of mine are breaking ground now so my germ rates were 100%. 

I've never even smoked c99 so I have no idea what's coming. I have read a bit on c99 though and am still confused.

I read that the FS C99 isn't a pure cross of princess 88 and Jack, it's a mix of Neville haze and Marco and a Brother Grimm c99 pheno or something?

Mosca's c99 is supposedly closer to the original Princess 88 Jack Herer cross I think I read. I don't know anything about c99 for sure except I have 5 seeds breaking ground.


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Jul 25, 2015)

The underside of my Sex Bub cotyledon leaves are more purple than the other cotyledon leaves. It may be just this one SB seed but if you tried hard enough you could find some differences.


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Jul 27, 2015)

Here they are at day 5. All seeds were treated the same way. This is the 4 c99's and 1 SB. The SB is in the center and might be the strongest plant.

If it grows different at all we are all about to see but it does look hearty right out of the ground.


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 27, 2015)

fellowfelon said:


> I have the standard set of five bags, different sizes. Probably got a 90 one...
> 
> Looks beautiful! I'm thinking the dry ice must be the secret, yeah. Sadly I can't put my hands on any :-"(


Dry ice is not what I would consider a "secret" it is just another technique used and its benefit is how quick and easy it is to get a shit ton of hash from it. However like stow said it isn't the cleanest and it also isn't of the "highest" quality. There is 1000 ways to skin a cat, you just have to find what works for you and sometimes i'd rather have a lot of hash with little effort rather than going through a long process.


----------



## fellowfelon (Jul 29, 2015)

Earlyriser76 said:


> Here they are at day 5. All seeds were treated the same way. This is the 4 c99's and 1 SB. The SB is in the center and might be the strongest plant.
> 
> If it grows different at all we are all about to see but it does look hearty right out of the ground.


Here's a side-by-side comparison of my C99 and my Sexbud, 30 days old:


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Jul 31, 2015)

fellowfelon said:


> Here's a side-by-side comparison of my C99 and my Sexbud, 30 days old:
> 
> View attachment 3469087


Both look the same to me from that picture. Can you tell any difference?


----------



## darkzero (Jul 31, 2015)

prolly can tell the difference when they start flowering and by the bud stack / setup


----------



## fellowfelon (Jul 31, 2015)

Earlyriser76 said:


> Both look the same to me from that picture. Can you tell any difference?


Nope! I'm beginning to lose hope of ever being able to ascertain which one is which. But then again, if they're both exactly the same I guess it doesn't matter at all.



darkzero said:


> prolly can tell the difference when they start flowering and by the bud stack / setup


You think you'll be able to tell them apart once they go buddy? Well I'll be sure to keep you posted!


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 31, 2015)

they look similar, why wld they be the same? aren't they from two diff seeds?


----------



## fellowfelon (Jul 31, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> they look similar, why wld they be the same? aren't they from two diff seeds?


Yes, one is FS C99 and one is FS Sexbud, but I think these two brands have very similar if not identical genetics. It's been claimed that Sexbud is "enhanced" C99, but I don't know what that even means, though I suppose more knowledgeable folks familiar with breeding practices can tell me. I suspect the enhancement is simply the different marketing approach evoking the ever-effective "sex".


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 31, 2015)

greater variance in phenotypical expression will be noticeable in flowering. I am surprised how similar they look, but you have trained them identically.


----------



## fellowfelon (Jul 31, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> greater variance in phenotypical expression will be noticeable in flowering. I am surprised how similar they look, but you have trained them identically.


Well I can't wait!  They've already been flowering for 3 days.


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Jul 31, 2015)

fellowfelon said:


> Nope! I'm beginning to lose hope of ever being able to ascertain which one is which. But then again, if they're both exactly the same I guess it doesn't matter at all.


That kinda sucks but you will have two great c99 plants to smoke no matter what.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 2, 2015)

My sexbud had a slightly purple hue to the buds might of been partly due to the weather but will find out soon as she's 4 or 5 weeks into flower again


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Aug 3, 2015)

My one SB is still the largest of the bunch. In a few days, I'll be starting the nutes. These are at 12 days of 12/12 from seed. It's still like watching grass grow..


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Aug 6, 2015)

At two weeks the small round leaves are turning yellow. It's time to start the nutes.

These have really tight nodes. I don't know if its just these seeds or my growing method but for whatever reason, there is nearly zero stretch between leaf sets.

I did grow some major stems and some major roots in two weeks along with 4 sets of leaves. I think I could have started nutes sooner than two weeks based on the amount of roots these plants produced.

The tap roots didn't grow 7", but did grow small root hairs nearly that deep. My idea of air pruning didn't work for the seedlings because they didn't have enough time to grow out and prune themselves. Air pruning from day one to day 14, doesn't do anything.

These are exactly two week old C99 and SB plants. The c99's have pretty much caught up with the SB in terms of growth. All plants have just been watered everyday in a 75%perlite/25% vermiculite mix and kept under 12/12 of lighting. The seeds were germinated in Rapid rooters.

I think I could have done better. There was a bit of a stall in the growth rate because I waited too long before putting the Rapid rooter into the perlite grow container. Next time, I won;t wait for roots to come out of the Rapid rooter before planting. As soon as I see that seed crack, and before it grows roots, it's going in the perlite to avoid transplant shock.

These got maxibloom at 1tsp per gallon today and will until the end and are watered (top fed) 4 times a day in a dutch bucket type system. The 150w HPS is 8" off the canopy and still on 12/12.


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Aug 7, 2015)

They came through the first day with full strength nutes without a hitch. They all look downright perky!

I thought I might clarify something. These got full strength nutes 14 days from when the seed was *planted *(after a 12 hour soak) which came out to about 12 days from the time the seed actually cracked in the Rapid rooter. 

So, it's more like 12 days from the day the seed germinated , they got nutes. I think they could handle nutes even a few days sooner because of the root growth I saw at day 14. Maybe even 8,9, or 10 days from spout, they might take full strength nutes and do well. Certainly Maxibloom 1tsp per gallon @ 12 days works. Maybe other combo's will work too.


----------



## fellowfelon (Aug 7, 2015)

And here's my SB vs. C99, 11th day of 12/12. The Stretch has been outrageous, my vigilant veg LSTing completely disregarded. I'm very nearly out of (my humble) space. Please pray for them to stop.

One is obviously superior, and interestingly it's the one that started out slower. Wonder which is which...


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Aug 7, 2015)

fellowfelon said:


> One is obviously superior, and interestingly it's the one that started out slower. Wonder which is which...


Those look amazing. I saw something similar. A few of mine looked smaller but they pretty much all caught up with the SB. 

Test both, see which one makes you feel frisky.  LOL

Think of it as an adventure. Keep smoking until you can tell the difference.

Honestly, there probably isn't much difference in the first place but if there actually ends up being some difference it might be a nice plus.

One thing we can say. Sex bud grows just as well as their regular c99 so we haven't lost anything.

Sex bud is supposed to finish a week earlier, so maybe the first one to finish is your SB. If that's the superior one on the right, that might be a good guess. 

My SB is still the superior plant of them all. Maybe this is what they mean by "enhanced."


----------



## fellowfelon (Aug 7, 2015)

Earlyriser76 said:


> Those look amazing. I saw something similar. A few of mine looked smaller but they pretty much all caught up with the SB.
> 
> Test both, see which one makes you feel frisky.  LOL
> 
> ...


Hehehe, I can't wait to test them out, you have no idea...

Your experience with the stronger start of the SB makes me suspect my superior girl is actually the C99! Although these kinds of variations can occur between different seeds of the very same strain, can't they?

Is Sexbud really purported to finish a week earlier?? I mean that's a pretty huge difference methinks. I seem to recall the flowering time for both of them to be identical on the FS site (56 days, already delightfully short).

I actually mailed FS that picture, because they had told me they might be able to tell them apart on day 40, which is today! Let's see if they're brazen enough to guess which one's which


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Aug 7, 2015)

fellowfelon said:


> Is Sexbud really purported to finish a week earlier?? I mean that's a pretty huge difference methinks. I seem to recall the flowering time for both of them to be identical on the FS site (56 days, already delightfully short).
> 
> I actually mailed FS that picture, because they had told me they might be able to tell them apart on day 40, which is today! Let's see if they're brazen enough to guess which one's which


Right. A week earlier than even c99 I believe I read. 

I'm not vegging or topping. I'm trying to run them fast as they will go.


----------



## fellowfelon (Aug 8, 2015)

More C99 vs. SB / SB vs. C99
12th day of 12/12


----------



## darkzero (Aug 8, 2015)

the one on the left is way more lush than the other one


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Aug 9, 2015)

fellowfelon said:


> More C99 vs. SB / SB vs. C99
> 12th day of 12/12
> View attachment 3475393


Please let us know which plant that FS seeds says is the sex bud. My guess would be the more lush one. Hopefully that is part of what they mean by an "enhanced" version.


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Aug 12, 2015)

SExbud is still my best plant out of the 5 seeds I germinated.

Of the 4 c99's I'm growing, one is a runt, another one weak. Both should probably be culled. However, two are healthy.

One c99 looks like it might be an indica leaning grapefruit and one a sativa leaning pineapple. I feel like I got 2 good plants out of 4 c99 seeds.

The sex bud is 1 out of 1. It's still the healthiest plant in the tent. If every seed in a pack of SB grows like this one, I think people will be very happy growers.

I found a review of sorts. "The three age 40's friends and competitive women bedders (think wilt chamberlain and scoring 3+ women per night), who bred this strain, say it is viagra for both man and women, in only two puffs. say they've given it to age 80's guys who only woody for morning pee, and after 2 puffs, they bone for hours and started over 6 times..."

Here is the post --> http://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/topic/49202-sex-bud-a-true-cannabis-replacement-for-viagra/


----------



## fellowfelon (Aug 12, 2015)

Earlyriser76 said:


> SExbud is still my best plant out of the 5 seeds I germinated.
> 
> Of the 4 c99's I'm growing, one is a runt, another one weak. Both should probably be culled. However, two are healthy.
> 
> ...


I'd love to see pics of your girls. Are they budding already?


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Aug 12, 2015)

They are growing like cRaZy. I have kind of an off the wall way to grow, that really grows plants fast anyway, then put some fast growers in the run and I can almost watch them grow.

Today is day 19 from the day they were planted in the Rapid rooter. The SB has grown fan leaves about 10" tip to tip across. But the plant is only 3 1/2 " high. This photo shows the SB in a 4" pot for reference. No white hairs yet but i do keep looking. "@@" 

I'm going to go waaay out on a limb here and guess. SB is a backcross of the Pineapple c99 and Grapefruit c99.

I say that because the SB seems to have the node structure of the Pineapple pheno, but with the short stature and wider leaves of the Grapefruit one. A total wild ass guess of course but there are some similarities to all 3 plants. 

When I planted this, I planted them deep thinking I would have some stretch. The SB didn't stretch very much if any so that leaves me with a plant a little too deep in the container but otherwise healthy as hell.

I'll post side by sides next time I have the camera out but I have 3 slightly different looking plants.

1 short and squat indica
1 taller and lanky sativa
1 semi tall and squatty Sex bud, who's taste is described as Pineapple Grapefruit.


----------



## fellowfelon (Aug 12, 2015)

This is how my now-less-lush-but-started-out-strongest plant looked on day 16 from breaking ground:


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Aug 12, 2015)

Well hard to tell anything due to the Lst but like yours I have a ton of low growth close to the ground. One thing I think is certain, it's not the indica leaning pheno.


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Aug 12, 2015)

You can see here. The Pineapple sativa looks like the SB. I would guess you have the Pineapple. The indica is shorter with stubby leaves. You can see from the pics, the c99 is taller than the SB and way taller than the indica.

SB is overall the largest plant with larger leaves by about 15%.


----------



## fellowfelon (Aug 12, 2015)

Earlyriser76 said:


> You can see here. The Pineapple sativa looks like the SB. I would guess you have the Pineapple. The indica is shorter with stubby leaves. You can see from the pics, the c99 is taller than the SB and way taller than the indica.
> 
> SB is overall the largest plant with larger leaves by about 15%.


Fascinating stuff. What is all that Pineapple and Grapefruit business exactly? Does it simply refer to the smells of the two main possible phenotypes of C99? And does the grapefruit-smelling phenotype manifest more indica-associated appearance as well as psychoactive effects?

Like you said it's hard to judge my two plants' early days because of the LST, but as I have shown earlier they looked very much identical right before switching to 12/12, and after that they stretched to very similar heights. The heights are also the same as the third girl that's growing with them, a Reserva Privada Tangie, which is supposed to be very sativa dominant even though her leaves are the widest of the three. Here's my lusher SB/C99 compared to the Tangie, before and after switching to 12/12:


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Aug 12, 2015)

The way I understand it, one smells/tastes like Pineapple and the other Grapefruit. The sativa is more of a daytime high and the indica the more body buzz. So, yes different effects I think they claim.

It seems most people prefer the pineapple sativa over the grapefruit indica so either way, I think you and I have 2 really good plants.

I am disappointed that 2 of the 4 seeds were duds though. It doesn't say much for consistency of the gene pool and I could see why some people think FS c99 is crap. 

FS may be trying to offer a more consistent c99 with the release of SB. If all the c99 plants looked like SB, I would have nothing to complain about.


----------



## fellowfelon (Aug 12, 2015)

Earlyriser76 said:


> The way I understand it, one smells/tastes like Pineapple and the other Grapefruit. The sativa is more of a daytime high and the indica the more body buzz. So, yes different effects I think they claim.
> 
> It seems most people prefer the pineapple sativa over the grapefruit indica so either way, I think you and I have 2 really good plants.
> 
> ...


I'm very surprised 50% of your C99 are so shitty. I figure it's gotta be some unusually bad luck though, otherwise I would have read more bad things about the FS C99. You say people say the C99 is crap, but I researched for a while looking for the best sativa to buy for my first ever order of seeds, and C99 is what I came up with, finding nothing but good things said about it. I ended up with 12 FS C99s, and 4 FS SBs. Oh and one G12 C99. If the SB is so superior I should have one pollinate herself to make more. Then again if it truly is as viagra-esque as they claim I don't think I'm gonna want to use it most of the time. I just wanted an uplifting, heady, inspiring, energizing sativa...


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Aug 12, 2015)

fellowfelon said:


> I just wanted an uplifting, heady, inspiring, energizing sativa...


Me too and after the FS reviews I thought I had it. No worries. I only had room in my tent for 4 c99's anyway and I have 3 good ones now. It ended up being 3 out of 5 that I want to grow. 

I also have 4 more in the tent that are a week or so behind these c99. Another heady, uplifting daytime smoke and another holy grail strain. Of the 4 seeds I received all 4 of these are keepers.

3 are Queen Mother and 1 Alice from Deli seeds.

I'm not too bummed out about 50% of the c99 being a bust, I have a tent full of potential


----------



## fellowfelon (Aug 13, 2015)

Hmm, on the 17th day of 12/12 I think my less-lush plant starts to smell a lot like grapefruit and is already the buddiest of the two, while the other one just smells like... well, like weed I have grown previously (only have experience with sativa-looking schwag bagseed. Lovely results though!). I wouldn't say pineapple, but hey maybe I've been eating the wrong pineapples.

The bastards still seem to get taller every day, though clearly to a much lesser degree compared to the first week of 12/12. At this point my only option is to desperately bend their tips every day, but they're definitely gonna end up very near the light, which is passable as it's fortunately and absolutely necessarily cool-tubed.


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Aug 14, 2015)

fellowfelon said:


> Hmm, on the 17th day of 12/12 I think my less-lush plant starts to smell a lot like grapefruit and is already the buddiest of the two, while the other one just smells like... well, like weed I have grown previously (only have experience with sativa-looking schwag bagseed. Lovely results though!). I wouldn't say pineapple, but hey maybe I've been eating the wrong pineapples.
> 
> The bastards still seem to get taller every day, though clearly to a much lesser degree compared to the first week of 12/12. At this point my only option is to desperately bend their tips every day, but they're definitely gonna end up very near the light, which is passable as it's fortunately and absolutely necessarily cool-tubed.


I'm getting ready to do a defoliation and might LST. They will never look the same. 

I think I'm at 21 days from seed and 21 days of 12/12. No hairs yet on the sexbud or anything in the tent has me a little concerned. This is the first time I am growing 12/12 from seed so I have a lot to learn.


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Aug 14, 2015)

Gee, just defoliated and LSTed them, They look like I ran over them with a lawnmower.


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Aug 14, 2015)

Sorry guys, it's been a fair while, but here is my SB, no idea how long it's been in flower (my bad) must be around 60 days, but it still has a while to go yet. Most of her leaves just fell off very recently and quickly, and she's had an awful upbringing  so it could be any amount of things that's delayed her...but anyway.
One pic with flash on, one with flash off so you can see her sparkle like one of those fake-ass vampires from Twilight


----------



## fellowfelon (Aug 15, 2015)

cherrybomb74 said:


> Sorry guys, it's been a fair while, but here is my SB, no idea how long it's been in flower (my bad) must be around 60 days, but it still has a while to go yet. Most of her leaves just fell off very recently and quickly, and she's had an awful upbringing  so it could be any amount of things that's delayed her...but anyway.
> One pic with flash on, one with flash off so you can see her sparkle like one of those fake-ass vampires from Twilight
> 
> View attachment 3478998 View attachment 3478999


What kind of light did she grow under? And what's her smell like?


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Aug 15, 2015)

Ah of course, sorry, she was 12/12 from seed under a 400w hps...but she also spent some time on a windowsill  in dull grey weather conditions. Unforeseen circumstances, damn though.
Smellwise...i'm not great on smells and tastes, but she seems to be more on the pineapple side. Very pleasant smell, possibly the nicest i've grown


----------



## fellowfelon (Aug 15, 2015)

cherrybomb74 said:


> Ah of course, sorry, she was 12/12 from seed under a 400w hps...but she also spent some time on a windowsill  in dull grey weather conditions. Unforeseen circumstances, damn though.
> Smellwise...i'm not great on smells and tastes, but she seems to be more on the pineapple side. Very pleasant smell, possibly the nicest i've grown


Hah, how did she end up on the windowsill?

One of my plants smells JUST like grapefruit, so I assume the other one's got to be what they call "pineapple", even though it's really not as obviouso. I'm actually very partial to that grapefruit smell, drooling at the thought of tasting it.

Let us know how she smokes!


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Aug 17, 2015)

I screwed mine up. They are recovering but what I did slowed/stopped growth.

First, I can't really LST in a 4" pot. So at best all I can do is lean the plant to one side and pin it. I did that, and it did open up the bottom of the plant to light, but then I removed too many fan leaves and they froze.

I ended up with a semi-lst but it wasn't a total fail, as most of my plants now have 8-10 bud sites on a 4" plant and all those bud sites that are emerging, are relatively free from shade.

You can see from these SB photos, the growth from the bottom of the stem all the way to the top of the plant is really starting to fill in after I removed those large fan leaves. I can't really see any stem at all for all the new growth up that stem.

So, it looks like defoliating at <20% for c99 and SB is still the rule and trimming anything more than 20% at a time, stalls all the growth. Removing the bottom fan leaves re-directs the growth energy to the bud sites that are lower on the stem.

BTW, I did vape some of the leaves and it did taste like Pineapple.


----------



## fellowfelon (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm at day 21 of 12/12. The girls insist on pressing themselves against the cool-tube. I'm like, fine, go ahead, stupid bitches, get bleached and burned, I don't care at this point, goddammit. They seem to be doing well enough anyway.

Here's a new picture of SB vs C99 / C99 vs SB. It's not very scientific at this point, as I introduced some CFL side-lighting for the lusher one a while back, which is why some lower leaves are burnt on it: the super small space forces some leaves to touch the light. It's totally worth it though methinks for them sweet low buds behind those burnt leaves.

The more pathetic-looking one has way better buds right now, maybe because of the fewer tops? Also its grapefruit smell is just amazing. I've never had bud smelling like that, and it makes me salivate for real.

Is this decent for day 21? I was hoping they'd be fatter by now to be honest.


----------



## fellowfelon (Aug 18, 2015)

Mmmm taste that grapefruit!


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Aug 20, 2015)

My Sb is back to being the largest plant in the tent. This is what happened.

When I leaned the plant over and pinned it then removed the bottom fan leaves, it exposed all the nodes on the very bottom of the stem. The plant pushed out many bud sites to replace those fans that I removed.

The bottom of the plant is now full of bud sites and even growth I can now take as clones. My plant is about 4-5" tall now with 10-15 bud sites.

LST and defoliation created something of a wall of bud sites similar to a vertical grow. If that is going to equate to more weight who knows but it did produce more sites to grow bud. I also Fimmed them yesterday.


----------



## fellowfelon (Aug 21, 2015)

Earlyriser76 said:


> My Sb is back to being the largest plant in the tent. This is what happened.
> 
> When I leaned the plant over and pinned it then removed the bottom fan leaves, it exposed all the nodes on the very bottom of the stem. The plant pushed out many bud sites to replace those fans that I removed.
> 
> ...


When is flowering supposed to start?

I believe you're 28 days from seed and still I don't see pistils, so it doesn't look like the seed to harvest time is going to be any shorter than if you had veg time. So what's the advantage of 12/12 from seed?


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Aug 21, 2015)

fellowfelon said:


> When is flowering supposed to start?
> 
> I believe you're 28 days from seed and still I don't see pistils, so it doesn't look like the seed to harvest time is going to be any shorter than if you had veg time. So what's the advantage of 12/12 from seed?


I don't see them either but the idea of 12/12 is that while I am waiting to see pistils they are vegging. I've also screwed with them a lot. I've done some experimenting and learned a lot but at the expense of the plant I think. If I hadn't LSTed , fimmed, and removed too many fan leaves, those plants would be 12-18" tall by now and nearly as wide.

I cant' have wide plants in my tent and especially with the vertical CFLs now. I'm trying to grow 8 plants in a 2.5 foot wide tent. I don't have a lot of room for each plant, so I have to keep those plants triimed down.

It's like fertilizing your yard, you have to mow more.


----------



## fellowfelon (Aug 21, 2015)

Good news everyone!

Female Seeds has finally come up with a verdict as to which one of my plants is the Sexbud.

The shocking results:



Do note that the C99 has been getting like 120w of CFL sidelighting, which has certainly helped its vigor in the nether regions. The Sexbud's buds are significantly fuller and fatter and smell of delicious grapefruit.


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Aug 21, 2015)

fellowfelon said:


> Good news everyone!
> 
> FS have finally come up with a verdict as to which one of my plants is the Sexbud.
> 
> ...


LOL, you know, there is a grapefruit c99 pheno right? Are you going purely by taste?


----------



## fellowfelon (Aug 21, 2015)

Earlyriser76 said:


> LOL, you know, there is a grapefruit c99 pheno right? Are you going purely by taste?


Not at all; I am telling you about Female Seeds' conclusion. They say they figured it out by the Sexbud's leaves being slightly thinner (though I don't think I see it :S) and by the difference in the buds.


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Aug 21, 2015)

fellowfelon said:


> Not at all; I am telling you about Female Seeds' conclusion. They say they figured it out by the Sexbud's leaves being slightly thinner (though I don't think I see it :S) and by the difference in the buds.


FS? What do they know. I think they are guessing too .: I'm just joking to keep the suspense longer


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Aug 21, 2015)

I lst'd all mine today. I have a fairly even canopy now. Each 4" pot has about 10-15 bud sites.


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Aug 24, 2015)

Lastest top down view. Looks like they are going good.


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Aug 25, 2015)

It's clear to me FS c99 LST's very well. If sex bud looked different before you couldn't tell it today. All 4 plants look virtually identical. 

It's interesting how they are growing. It's as though all the leaves and secondary branches are growing at the exact same rate. It's growing like a Chia Pet into round balls of buds.

I really have no idea what will happen next. My hope is that each bud site will produce a large cola but all small buds is also a possibility.

I'm taking clones soon but hate to cut off these bud sites. Pretty much every one is at the top of the canopy and should grow a flower. I have a lot of them in each pot for sure, but you can never have too many bud sites right?

After what I saw here, I don't know why anyone would top if they could LST. Each one of my plants looks like it's going to grow 5-10 tops and all I did was lay the plant on it's side, and tie it down. The is low stress to the plant doesn't slow down the growth unless you remove too many fan leaves. I'm failing to see the downside of LST.

It could be, that I pull 8 oz or more out of 4 plants which would be more than amazing to me. 4 oz would be great. Hell, 1 oz would be better that 0. 

Do you think each plant will only grow 5-10 popcorn buds?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 25, 2015)

Earlyriser76 said:


> It's clear to me FS c99 LST's very well. If sex bud looked different before you couldn't tell it today. All 4 plants look virtually identical.
> 
> It's interesting how they are growing. It's as though all the leaves and secondary branches are growing at the exact same rate. It's growing like a Chia Pet into round balls of buds.
> 
> ...



I've grown several of their C-99's. very uniform strain. Here's what your bud sites will amount to. Not full on colas per se, but they will fatten up nicely. I did essentially the same as you are with your LST.


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Aug 25, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've grown several of their C-99's. very uniform strain. Here's what your bud sites will amount to. Not full on colas per se, but they will fatten up nicely. I did essentially the same as you are with your LST.


Thanks for posting, and that's fine with me. I'm not looking to grow for photography bragging rights. I don't care what it looks like on the plant, only what total I end up with.

It doesn't matter to me if I grow one big cola that weighs an ounce or 10 colas from the same plant that weighs a total of an ounce. In the end, it's an ounce of bud in my jar and that's the only thing that matters in the end.


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Aug 26, 2015)

Wow...I just combed my plants. LOL I ran my fingers through them like my hair and pulled all those lower tops to the top of the canopy. This is crazy good news as long as those stems support the buds.

Should I LST one more time?


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 26, 2015)

Just starting my 3rd run of sexbud, the yield from growing in coco was 3.5 O so their going back in NFT again to see if I can get 6+ again


----------



## Shoesinsand (Aug 28, 2015)

fellowfelon said:


> How did that survivor turn out?


It turned out as my best outdoor plant this year. I've been growing some bagseeds and Holland's Hope along and this one is by far the most massive. About 2m tall and a heavy feeder. When I gave a bit stronger than regular veg dose to two Hopes, after a week the leaves on them were very dark green coloured, but they weren't that much bigger. Meanswhile, Sex bud ate it all up and grew so much more in that week, with leaves still quite bright green. I didn't try to give it 2x or even 3x dose in veg, but I have a strong feeling that she would take it all and put it into massive growth. She is in the second week of flower now, I'll see if she handles flowering fertilizer just as well, so I can try to up the dose a little. Looks promising, none the less. I'll try to post some pictures of it soon.


----------



## fellowfelon (Sep 1, 2015)

SexBud bud. Day 37 of 12/12.


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Sep 1, 2015)

Stop fucking with them is all I have to say.

I have one c99 that was the runt. I have abused, almost culled it a few times and it's flowering but didn't defoliate it. I barely watered the thing, left roots exposed , exposed roots to light, I bent it over and pined it and generally beat it up. It's in flower.

My others, are 10x the size, 10x time amount of leaf and stem yet no preflowers. They were all under the same lights.

Apparently defoliating too much doesn't slow down growth as much as it appears to slow down flowering time.


----------



## fellowfelon (Sep 4, 2015)

This is the 39th day of 12/12. When should I harvest this Sexbud?


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Sep 4, 2015)

I think it's 55-65 days. It may be that you need to check the trichs. I'm guessing at 80% milky and none clear, it might be time to chop.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 4, 2015)

I think i chopped mine at roughly 8 weeks i don't write nothing down so can't say for certain but the calyx were nice and swollen when she was harvested she has good strength too


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 4, 2015)

Earlyriser76 said:


> Wow...I just combed my plants. LOL I ran my fingers through them like my hair and pulled all those lower tops to the top of the canopy. This is crazy good news as long as those stems support the buds.
> 
> Should I LST one more time?


They're gonna need to be staked up for sure. I haven't grown Sex bud but every C99 plant I've grown requires staking.


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Sep 4, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> They're gonna need to be staked up for sure. I haven't grown Sex bud but every C99 plant I've grown requires staking.


Well, we will have to see how these end up before I'll know what to ask. Right now I seem to be growing a million tiny bud sites into a thick canopy.

Also, I didn't have a lot of luck cloning these. Is there some special secret to cloning FS c99?


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Sep 6, 2015)

I have preflowers 44 days from seed planting and 12/12 from seed.


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 6, 2015)

Some plants are just harder to clone than others, not much you can really do but find out what that specific seed needs. Just works out that way sometimes unfortunately.

I really enjoyed the flavor and the uplifting smoke from the c99. I wish you the best of luck .


----------



## fellowfelon (Sep 14, 2015)

Alright my sisters and my brothers, I chopped up my SexBud after only 49 days of 12/12. I feel like it was very much ready and just frying in the light at this point. 76 days from seed.


----------



## Shoesinsand (Sep 24, 2015)

And there she is, outdoor Sex Bud, day 31 of flower. She has such a beautiful smell, kinda like fresh pineapple. Very stoked for this one.


----------



## rubescens (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello dudes, this is my first post here. Im from northen Spain, here I grow outdoors. This year I am growing 3 Sex Bud from female seeds, they were planted in late Juni, they are fast growing plants, with a beautifull green colour in leafs, it seems to be very sativa. 
2 of them has a very pronounced mango scent, while the other one reminds me more like grapefruit. Really sweet smells.
I'll try to post some photos here when I got time, once they go into the last weeks of flowering.

Really nice plants, I hope to harvest them without problems in last days of october maybe.

See you!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 1, 2015)

Shoesinsand said:


> And there she is, outdoor Sex Bud, day 31 of flower. She has such a beautiful smell, kinda like fresh pineapple. Very stoked for this one.


What latitude that around/climate zone if you don't mind my asking (I'd understand completely if you did)?


----------



## ak84 (Oct 8, 2015)

fellowfelon said:


> Alright my sisters and my brothers, I chopped up my SexBud after only 49 days of 12/12. I feel like it was very much ready and just frying in the light at this point. 76 days from seed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499906


Ahh been there, done that. Sometime less (flowering time) is more (potency)...


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hello all.

I think I'm ready to chop, or at least getting close. How do I know when it's time?


----------



## nomofatum (Oct 22, 2015)

Earlyriser76 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I think I'm ready to chop, or at least getting close. How do I know when it's time?


The sex bud and C99 plants I grew outdoors this year were easy to tell when done. They dropped a few leaves and all the large fan leaves turned yellow. The top sugar leaves started to get hints of fall colors, hairs turn brown/amber/golden, trics/sparkle increased dramatically near the end.

Keep in mind that many people harvest a bit earlier though for stronger sativa characteristics in the smoke.


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Oct 22, 2015)

I have some balls growing in the lower tops. Time to harvest?


----------



## nomofatum (Oct 22, 2015)

Earlyriser76 said:


> I have some balls growing in the lower tops. Time to harvest?


Yikes, that plant looks horrible and also not near done.

Looks like you need to work on the conditions you are growing in. 

If you have other plants, chop and hash the plant, you won't get much, but I don't see any usable buds. If this is the only plant, cut the balls off and let it go until done while fixing your grow conditions and getting ready for attempt #2 where you will hopefully have a much better result.

It looks like you are trying to grow a plant with only sunlight from a window. That isn't ever going to be enough light for a plant to produce anything of quantity or quality.


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Oct 22, 2015)

How much longer do you think it should go?


----------



## nomofatum (Oct 22, 2015)

Earlyriser76 said:


> How much longer do you think it should go?


Hard to say, all hairs are white, honestly looks like about the beginning of week 2 of flower, but that may be due to horrible light conditions. The best I can say is at least 2 weeks under better lights if you are going to get anything out of it. I wouldn't pop another seed until you make substantial changes in your setup.


----------



## humbo jumbo (Nov 22, 2015)

I just want to say thank you for this thread and all the information! I am week 2 into my first grow with a c99cross from femaleseeds
& this thread has provided me some lovely insight.

Much love to you all


regards,
-HJ


----------



## doctormj (Dec 20, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> I I wonder if it is 100% C99 just chosen for certain phenos a few generations, or if something else was bred with it..


Female Seeds Customer servise tells that Sex Bud is C99/GF cross


----------



## Weedandmortalkombatx (Jan 26, 2016)

HI GUYS IM NEW TO THIS AND DONT DO THIS TYPE OF FORUM SH-T! But yeah I've been looking for reviews myself I've been growing sex bud outdoor for the past 4 months! Had 4 seeds and 3 worked out. This plant likes a lot of nutrients I've been feeding them since they sprouted and straight to lst on all three plants. I have 1 more month till it flowers. Sex bud grows really fast I think has a lot of leaves and branches I don't know if it's from me lst and topping them I've topped them 4 times already and the leaves aren't very big I think compared to other strains I've grown. I feed every watering and also I use hydroponic nutrients on them lol since from sprouting. If there's anything els anyone would like to know let me know I can help you out by posting it on here. I bought these seeds as soon as I seen the name lol and I have sex at least 4 times a day lol so hopefully when this sex bud is ready my sex appetite will go up to 4 plus times a day lol thanks dudes gonna play some mk and smoke some pot (;


----------



## Weedandmortalkombatx (Jan 26, 2016)

Weedandmortalkombatx said:


> HI GUYS IM NEW TO THIS AND DONT DO THIS TYPE OF FORUM SH-T! But yeah I've been looking for reviews myself I've been growing sex bud outdoor for the past 4 months! Had 4 seeds and 3 worked out. This plant likes a lot of nutrients I've been feeding them since they sprouted and straight to lst on all three plants. I have 1 more month till it flowers. Sex bud grows really fast I think has a lot of leaves and branches I don't know if it's from me lst and topping them I've topped them 4 times already and the leaves aren't very big I think compared to other strains I've grown. I feed every watering and also I use hydroponic nutrients on them lol since from sprouting. If there's anything els anyone would like to know let me know I can help you out by posting it on here. I bought these seeds as soon as I seen the name lol and I have sex at least 4 times a day lol so hopefully when this sex bud is ready my sex appetite will go up to 4 plus times a day lol thanks dudes gonna play some mk and smoke some pot (;


Also when I grew these 3 sex bud plants I grew them inside at the window for a month before I put them in 40litre pots and I started them off in those big red plastic drinking cups with soil hope this helps


----------



## Weedandmortalkombatx (Jan 26, 2016)

So I have 3 x sex buds in 40ltr pots and 3 x chocolate skunk in 40ltr pots same all the same treatments lst from birth, topped 4 times fed hydro nutrients in soil all done in 4 months outdoor with 1 month left till flowering (; do guys care about this info if not all good.


----------



## Lilwatt (Jan 26, 2016)

cherrybomb74 said:


> I grabbed a pack of 4, hoping to pop them as soon as possible when they reach me. I'm running 12/12 from seed for the foreseeable future, so watch this space
> Also...who wouldn't want horny weed??  ...probably won't be reporting on that aspect on RIU though  lol.
> 
> 
> ...


You got any pictures of the lemon kush in flower


----------



## ak84 (Jan 28, 2016)

Weedandmortalkombatx said:


> So I have 3 x sex buds in 40ltr pots and 3 x chocolate skunk in 40ltr pots same all the same treatments lst from birth, topped 4 times fed hydro nutrients in soil all done in 4 months outdoor with 1 month left till flowering (; do guys care about this info if not all good.


I'd love to see some pics. How are the sexbuds going in comparison to the choc skunkz?


----------



## nomofatum (Jan 29, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> You got any pictures of the lemon kush in flower


The FS Lemon Kush I have going is horrible. I'm actually tempted to chop it early it's so ugly. Here is a picture, I bent a bud from a neighbor plant into frame (top of pic) just for perspective.
 

Here is also a Fire99 shot, way better, lol:


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 21, 2016)

The fire99 is chopped and curing. It has great aftertaste mango/pineapple twist, but a bit woody/campfire up front before cureing.

I started a bunch more HighRise Fire99 and HighRise C99 and Female Seeds Sexbud plants (already on week 2 of flower). All but one of the sexbud plant has grown a single male flower on the first node of each branch. I cut/scraped them off and haven't seen any other signs yet. Since they are in the same room with the same conditions as the F99 and C99 plants I have to conclude it's a genetic lady-boy issue. F99 and C99 both look better also on early tric production. Sexbud has no trics as of yet, most of the C99 and F99 plants have some trics on sugar leaves already.

I also had a C99 from Midweek Song freebies, it was a full out male, even though it was supposedly a feminized seed.


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 21, 2016)

nomofatum said:


> I won't ever order from female seeds again. I will have to be very impressed by these beans if I will allow any future money to go to these scumbags. I'm running HR C99 vs FS C99 vs Sexbud outdoors over the summer to compare them.


FYI, I never replied back on these because apparently rabbits really love C99 and Sexbud. I had 2 HR C99, 1 FS C99 and 1 FS Sexbud, along with 6 other plants. The rabbits ate 3 plants, HR C99, FS C99, Sexbud, leaving only the one biggest HR C99, but not unscaved, it lost a few lower branches. Must have been a pretty big rabbit too, I've never seen a plant of their size significantly hurt by a rabbit.


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 22, 2016)

All on week 2 of flower.

HighRise C99


Female Seeds Sexbud
 

HighRise Fire 99


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 22, 2016)

nomofatum said:


> The FS Lemon Kush I have going is horrible. I'm actually tempted to chop it early it's so ugly. Here is a picture, I bent a bud from a neighbor plant into frame (top of pic) just for perspective.
> View attachment 3596803
> 
> Here is also a Fire99 shot, way better, lol:
> View attachment 3596804


That lemon Kush looks really strange. Nothing like the ones I ran. Did those come from a breeder pack?


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 22, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> That lemon Kush looks really strange. Nothing like the ones I ran. Did those come from a breeder pack?


That was a very odd plant. I don't know how it grew so leafy and never showed a N def sign even after repeated flushing and feeding with only bloom boosters. Like it was fixing it's own N like a bean/pea or something.

I don't remember the pack anymore. It was bought directly from femaleseeds.nl. 

The buds from the Lemon Kush aren't that bad, a bit leafy tasting, but really nice lemon flavor.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 22, 2016)

nomofatum said:


> That was a very odd plant. I don't know how it grew so leafy and never showed a N def sign even after repeated flushing and feeding with only bloom boosters. Like it was fixing it's own N like a bean/pea or something.
> 
> I don't remember the pack anymore. It was bought directly from femaleseeds.nl.
> 
> The buds from the Lemon Kush aren't that bad, a bit leafy tasting, but really nice lemon flavor.


My lemon was a real nice plant such a high flower to lead ratio...frosty and a great yield. I'd run it again for sure


----------



## doctormj (Apr 6, 2016)

Earlyriser76 said:


> say they've given it to age 80's guys who only woody for morning pee, and after 2 puffs, they bone for hours and started over 6 times..."


..and that's a fact! That oldtimer is now better lover than ever, god bless Sex Bud .


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Apr 8, 2016)

FWIW, I did several runs of sexbud from the same clone. This is my last run with it and I'm running all FS c99 from now on.

I ran SB side by side with FS c99 and the c99 not only out produced the SB, the c99 buzz was better. SB gave me cotton mouth + eyedroop and did nothing that I noticed to my Willy.

It does finish earlier and grows more uniform. It seemed both heat and hermie resistant and didn't grow as tall as the c99.

Maybe I just got a weak SB pheno but I didn't find the "enhanced version" of FS C99 as good as the original. YMMV


----------



## nomofatum (Apr 10, 2016)

SexBud
 
 

HR C99
 
 

HR Fire99


----------



## nomofatum (Apr 10, 2016)

Most of the Fire 99's I've run have been C99 dominated. This time I have 3 of them with some Fire OG coming through. Two smell very similar to Fire OG, one smells like weird citrus, but when you rub then smell your finger, it smells like OG. I can't wait to see how long the Fire OG dom's will take and how they will actually taste. 

I'm going to be breeding with a few of these I think.


----------



## ArcticGrow (Apr 25, 2016)

Anyone grown auto Fire99 fem from Highrise Seeds?

Thinking about getting some.


----------



## nomofatum (Apr 25, 2016)

ArcticGrow said:


> Anyone grown auto Fire99 fem from Highrise Seeds?
> 
> Thinking about getting some.


Yes, I would recommend them if you want a nice smooth citrus daytime smoke. Most are C99 dom, the Fire doms are much more rare.

I'm running HighRise C99, Fire99 and Fire99 Auto. I'm looking to pickup their MOB as well.

The C99 is very good, but Fire99 is very similar but a bit stronger flavor/potency and tends to have stronger branches to support the bud. Fire 99 Auto is very similar to the Fire99's. They are probably right between the C99's and the Fire99's.

I liked them enough that I made Fire99 Auto F2's and Fire99 Auto x Think Different for outdoors. I also made TD F2's.

FYI, reversing a Fire99 Auto is a bitch, it took much longer than reversing the Think Different.


----------



## ArcticGrow (Apr 25, 2016)

How are they in size?

How many in a 4x4 tent : 4 girls in 5 gallon pots or 9 in 3 gallon pots?

25 euro for 10 feminized seeds seems like a bargain


----------



## nomofatum (Apr 25, 2016)

ArcticGrow said:


> How are they in size?
> 
> How many in a 4x4 tent : 4 girls in 5 gallon pots or 9 in 3 gallon pots?


They are about 18x18 and 24-30" tall. 9 would probably be best. 

For running indoors, you would be better off in most cases going with the non-auto version. I got the autos with the intent to use them outdoors. I should have a good number of Fire 99 autos finishing in July outdoors.


----------



## ArcticGrow (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks @nomofatum!

I'm well above the arctic circle at 69' north so....  Any particular problems running the Fire99 indoors?

Maybe I'll grab some of the brosgrimm F4 regular C99 instead when they re-stock. My headshop currently don't carry the Fire99 photo.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey Namofatum, I love the FMS C99 and plan on grabbing another 10 pack to go through here sometime soon... but this thread has me thinking about HighRise and you say the Fire99 is more potent and has stronger branches then the C99... but my question is does it have the same type of high and flavors? I love the C99 from FMS and thought about making some crosses myself to increase the branch strength but keep the same high/flavor. I believe I am going to try to cross one to a Bodhi's Dream Lotus (Santa Cruz Blue Dream x Snow Lotus). 

Also, do you know where I can find the HighRise C99 beans.. I couldn't find them anywhere unless I am looking in the wrong places. I love the FMS C99 but wouldn't mind trying something different. For those of you who have had both, which one do you think is best? The FMS C99 I have grown seem to be very very uniform all with their very thin razor like leaves. I have noticed that when people post pictures of their C99s grown from other companies they almost always have wider leaves then the FMS C99s do. I hardly ever see someone elses C99 have the razor thin leaves like the FMS plants do. So I am guessing most places have selected different phenotypes to breed with and now that they are mostly on F4-F5's etc they are close to IBL with select phenotypes for each company. I just wish I knew how they all compared and which was best. 

One thing I can tell you guys to save you some trouble. NEVER EVER buy G13 Labs C99. I got one as a freebie and out of over 100 plants it was by far the worst plant I have ever grown.. even far worse then Mexican bagseeds. It didn't even look or smell like weed. Had almost no THC.. was just an odd plant. Have heard another member say he had about the same luck and it was also the worst plant he has ever grown. Not sure what it is, but it isn't C99. Not sure what FMS is trying to do with this Sex Bud deal either, all the reviews seem to show it isn't as good as the original C99. It seems like most of their C99 crosses don't get the same good reveiws as their original but they keep releasing them.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 25, 2016)

nomofatum said:


> The FS Lemon Kush I have going is horrible. I'm actually tempted to chop it early it's so ugly. Here is a picture, I bent a bud from a neighbor plant into frame (top of pic) just for perspective.
> View attachment 3596803
> 
> Here is also a Fire99 shot, way better, lol:
> View attachment 3596804


Who makes Fire99 bro


----------



## ol'StaggerLee23 (Apr 25, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Who makes Fire99 bro


I believe he said HighRise. Available at rcmc. Haven't heard of them being anywhere else


----------



## nomofatum (Apr 26, 2016)

ArcticGrow said:


> Thanks @nomofatum!
> 
> I'm well above the arctic circle at 69' north so....  Any particular problems running the Fire99 indoors?
> 
> Maybe I'll grab some of the brosgrimm F4 regular C99 instead when they re-stock. My headshop currently don't carry the Fire99 photo.


RCMC has the Fem version of the Photo Fire99 available.


----------



## nomofatum (Apr 26, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Hey Namofatum, I love the FMS C99 and plan on grabbing another 10 pack to go through here sometime soon... but this thread has me thinking about HighRise and you say the Fire99 is more potent and has stronger branches then the C99... but my question is does it have the same type of high and flavors? I love the C99 from FMS and thought about making some crosses myself to increase the branch strength but keep the same high/flavor. I believe I am going to try to cross one to a Bodhi's Dream Lotus (Santa Cruz Blue Dream x Snow Lotus).
> 
> Also, do you know where I can find the HighRise C99 beans.. I couldn't find them anywhere unless I am looking in the wrong places. I love the FMS C99 but wouldn't mind trying something different. For those of you who have had both, which one do you think is best? The FMS C99 I have grown seem to be very very uniform all with their very thin razor like leaves. I have noticed that when people post pictures of their C99s grown from other companies they almost always have wider leaves then the FMS C99s do. I hardly ever see someone elses C99 have the razor thin leaves like the FMS plants do. So I am guessing most places have selected different phenotypes to breed with and now that they are mostly on F4-F5's etc they are close to IBL with select phenotypes for each company. I just wish I knew how they all compared and which was best.
> 
> One thing I can tell you guys to save you some trouble. NEVER EVER buy G13 Labs C99. I got one as a freebie and out of over 100 plants it was by far the worst plant I have ever grown.. even far worse then Mexican bagseeds. It didn't even look or smell like weed. Had almost no THC.. was just an odd plant. Have heard another member say he had about the same luck and it was also the worst plant he has ever grown. Not sure what it is, but it isn't C99. Not sure what FMS is trying to do with this Sex Bud deal either, all the reviews seem to show it isn't as good as the original C99. It seems like most of their C99 crosses don't get the same good reveiws as their original but they keep releasing them.


Most of the Fire99's will have the same high and flavor as C99. They just seem stronger on both flavor and potency. An ok Fire99 vs a good C99 would be hard to tell apart.

RCMC is the only place I know of to buy High Rise seeds. Most are out of stock right now, but they were expecting restocking earlier this month, so hopefully any day.

My order of favorite to least favorite:
1. Fire 99
2. Fire 99 Auto
3. HR/FMS C99
4. Sexbud 

HighRise bred them to retain all the original phenotypes of Brothers Grimm C99. FMS bred them to only keep 2-3 phenos. You should see more variation in the HR beans.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 26, 2016)

Thank you for the info, it is just what I was wondering. In the chuckers paradise thread someone crossed a C99 with a Blue Dream and the C99 dominated the cross. It makes me think that since it is almost IBL status by now that it will do this with any other hybrid that isn't an IBL as well. So that is more then likely why the C99 dominates in Fire99... and I am glad of that. I really think I will have to try some since I love the C99 so much. 

And I figured that is what the deal was with phenotypes. I really only had 1, maybe 2 phenos but both were so very similar with the FMS version. But they were great phenos for sure, and I am not sure if there are any better out there or not. I would like to try HighRises C99 to see how it compares to the FMS version since there are different/more phenos to be had. I just wonder if those phenos are any better then the typical one you find from FMS with the razor thin leaves and grapefruit/pineapple smells. So now I want to try both their C99 and Fire99, and it has me more excited to make my own C99 crosses since it seems the C99 is dominating everything it touches.


----------



## nomofatum (Apr 26, 2016)

Orange, tangerine, grapefruit, mango, pineapple, and skunky are the main pheno groups I would describe, but most plants are a mix of 2 or more of them. I like all of them, but the grapefruit is probably my least favorite. It's a fun pheno hunt when they all turn out good-great.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 26, 2016)

Which ones had the thinnest razor like leaves for you nomofatum? I want to say the ones I had were a mix of grapefruit/pineapple from FMS and they had the razor thin leaves. Only grew 3 of them but they were all almost identical.. and I loved them. The ones I grew had no hints of skunk or weed smell whatsoever. They literally just smelled of fruit, you could probably grow them without the need of any filters at all. That's crazy to hear the grapefruit is your least favorite, and it seems like the main pheno I found from FMS... would love to go through some of these other ones then to see what is the best. What was your favorite phenotype(s)?


----------



## nomofatum (Apr 26, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Which ones had the thinnest razor like leaves for you nomofatum? I want to say the ones I had were a mix of grapefruit/pineapple from FMS and they had the razor thin leaves. Only grew 3 of them but they were all almost identical.. and I loved them. The ones I grew had no hints of skunk or weed smell whatsoever. They literally just smelled of fruit, you could probably grow them without the need of any filters at all. That's crazy to hear the grapefruit is your least favorite, and it seems like the main pheno I found from FMS... would love to go through some of these other ones then to see what is the best. What was your favorite phenotype(s)?


Thinnest leaves are on grapefruit. Best pheno, not sure: Tangerine (tastes just like Tangie, lighter color), Skunky Citrus, Mango Pineapple are probably all tied. Have to wait and see what's my favorite from the current batch once cured.

Skunky seems to be the big yielding pheno, FYI. The skunky ones grew faster and produced more bud.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks for the info once again, C99 is one of my all time favorites that I have grown so far so this really helps me out. Now I need to find a couple more places to grab some C99 to try out the different phenos since it sounds like I can find something even nicer then the FMS Phenos I had. I believe I have heard that the FMS also has the Pineapple pheno, but none of mine were straight pineapple.. so maybe in a 10 pack I could find her. Checked out HighRise seeds and it looks like the Fire99 comes in Fems, and the C99 are regs but aren't in stock. I will have to keep an eye on them, or try to find some other places that have the C99.. I belive Peak Seeds does but not sure how their phenos compare. 

I think I'd prefer to have one of the Mango or Pineapple phenos if they are one of the best.. I prefer the fruity flavors with the C99 since it is what I am used to. The yields of the Skunky phenos sound nice though so maybe a pheno of each. I hate to keep bugging you about these but I have to ask, did the high produced from each pheno vary that much? I am looking for the most potent head banging pheno that I can find. If they are slightly different which ones were more of the uppity sativa high I enjoy? I wish that there was a description of all the phenos that can be found with this strain since it is so popular with everyone.


----------



## nomofatum (Apr 27, 2016)

They are pretty similar, and to be honest I haven't smoked just one variety/pheno for a whole sitting in a while, so harder to tell where the high is from...

Tangie is another one you should try if you haven't, it's exactly what you are looking for from the one I ran.

African Buzz is also great for the energy effect, if you don't get paranoid and twitchy, but takes forever to finish.


----------



## Mr. Ask (Apr 27, 2016)

After reading all 12 pages and seeing the pics and what peeps have said about the FMS and other C99 hash outs I think all of you really need to get closer to the source. The plants pics that have been shared do not do the real deal justice. Buy the real deal C99 made by Brothers Grimm to see what C99 is truly like. BG has started back up and is selling beans again through a couple of places. But damn BG still thinks their shit don't stink and charge $150us for 10 beans. Just like back in '99-'02. Yes they are very expensive. I spent a shit ton of $$$ on BG strains back in the day. The P.94 C99 version was best. The P.97 version did very well with just a little variation. Hard to tell a diff in the highs but the P.94 version grew out bigger. I still have 9 diff packs of original BG strains gotten directly from Sly. To me any and all femmed, autoed, or otherwise diluted genetics stray away from the true goodness of the originals. Now BGs C99 version is different than the original releases. Soul stated that the Princess (Org. mom) crossed by the P.88 version (equals the P.94-3rd bx) was the best and most stable. I know this to be true first hand. His now re-released C99 is a P.75 father once again crossed into the org. Princess mom. Equal to a P.88 version but claims the new papa looks like a male version of Genius. (Princess sister plant)
Since I still have C99 going I would like to try out the reissued version for comparison purposes.

Also BG released a strain called Sugar Blossoms. A Genius by Slys special White Widow dad. SB for short so this thread using SB sometimes confuses me. BG SB was an awesome strain. BIG, flavorful and a great buzz. Thats one I wish they would bring back. It was very under rated back in the day.

http://www.brothersgrimmseeds.com/?age-verified=30013e6ed9


----------



## Mr. Ask (Apr 28, 2016)

I may be wrong about the newly released version of C99. The info is confusing. Could be a C99 dad (version unknown) or the P.75 dad crossed with the original Princess mom. He has said both in his comments.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks for the info, it would be really nice to know for sure. I would prefer it if he made the C99 the same as it has always been the P88 x Princess = P94 or Cinderalla 99. I know it would be slightly different because of the dad used but if he still truly has the Princess cut and puts some time into them I am sure he can get something similar. But if he uses P75 dad instead of an P88 dad then I could see it being different for sure... or if he uses a C99 dad P94 generation to cross to Princess then I can see it also being different. Best to stick with the original if you ask me, I really enjoy it. 

Mr. Ask, I did not know that Bros Grimm crossed C99 into princess again for a P97 version. Is that what you are saying? And if so how was it compared to the C99/P94 we love so much today? 

If it wasn't for the $150 price point I would have already grabbed a few packs. But he can keep them at that price until I see others grow them out with honest reviews. And at that point I may grab a pack or two.. but won't go crazy buying 5-10 packs like I would if they were a reasonable price. Breeders just don't understand if they had cheaper prices they would actually make more money by selling more seeds. Anything over $100 just turns me away...


----------



## nomofatum (Apr 28, 2016)

Mr. Ask said:


> I may be wrong about the newly released version of C99. The info is confusing. Could be a C99 dad (version unknown) or the P.75 dad crossed with the original Princess mom. He has said both in his comments.


They are redo's just like any other seed company would attempt to do. I wouldn't expect them to be as good or better than either the FMS or HighRise version if they were remade over a year or two. 

Unfortunately they don't have mom and dad and nothing will ever be the same without them.


----------



## Mr. Ask (Apr 28, 2016)

They do have the original Princess mom as well the Genius. Of course clones of the originals anyway. Those were the two he kept going so it has been said. It was the P.88 male used to make the P.94 version that is gone. I really don't see how his selection of a new dad would be all that bad because that is how he did his cubing process anyway. Having Princess allows him to just start again. Sure the new dad may introduce new things but he is still Princess genetics. Mr. Soul said the new version does produce some purple phenos. If the buzz and taste are there it won't hurt the bag appeal none by having some purple in it. Could be the Colorado air! Cooler, fresher.

Nomo at least the genes offered are closer than all other variations available from other seed makers.


----------



## Mr. Ask (Apr 28, 2016)

Doc. I had a very hard time choosing between the two. Both versions were rock steady. Just a small bit of size variation in the P.97. I grew both versions out. I selected and kept an earlier P.94 over the 97. But a little later I was gifted a clone from Sly through a mutual friend. He gave it to our little group of buddies actually. I grew that clone along side my p94 and it was just a wee bit better. Probably because of it's age. I believe it could have came from Soul himself cuz Sly had a real Princess cut too. I was lucky back then. We were all pretty green but had great connects. I did of course make the gift a momma before cloning and flowering. With all strains I grew and tried I always go at least 3 full cycles before selecting and culling when starting from beans. That way the seed moms are more mature and the clones flower easier and quicker. Also shows what mature plants can produce over new starts. I always keep moms alive for as long as possible before switching to a clone of her to make a new mama. I of course tossed some allergy powder and made f2s of the Sly clone and P.97m. Still have those and a pak of org P.97. Also powdered SB, GG, WR and IP. All BG strains I had going. The P.97 by SB made a killer cross. With all of the BG strains I tried I had to take time to select cuz they were all so close. Main issues were size, smell and high. It took time to see the stand outs over their siblings. Cuz they all stood out!


----------



## redzi (May 24, 2016)

Somone needs to tell RCMC to pull their heads out of their asses by placing an order at Sannies. $25 for shipping AND list an alternate in case what you really wanted is out of stock. You can at least have the decency of having a running count of how many packs are left or some way of telling when it is getting low like they do at Hemp Depot.


----------



## nomofatum (May 26, 2016)

redzi said:


> Somone needs to tell RCMC to pull their heads out of their asses by placing an order at Sannies. $25 for shipping AND list an alternate in case what you really wanted is out of stock. You can at least have the decency of having a running count of how many packs are left or some way of telling when it is getting low like they do at Hemp Depot.


Email him. I believe RCMC is a one man operation selling for a few smaller breeders. 

I'm a bit irritated at RCMC as I've been waiting for a restock for months now and can't get any actual update out of them.


----------



## Mr. Ask (Jun 2, 2016)

Another thing I should mention about BG or Souls method of breeding. He used what he called the "milkshake" method. He would mix multiple male pollen's of the strain together and then hit the mom. So it was not 'one' select dad but many back in the day. He said that would give the most genetic diversity in the strain. But for some reason even with that method the seedlings came out quite uniform. Now I believe he uses just one male. He mentioned that he had learned more on male selection over the years. He stated he chose a selected male that looked a lot like a female Genius to make the new C99. That supposedly had come from P.75 beans he kept and started to reissue the C.99 So once again its like a P.88 version which was the first version of C99 because that is the version he originally named Cinderella 99 in 1998 or 1999. Two more C99 version were released after that then they went away. The P.88, P.94,and finally the P.97 versions were all called C99. Who knows he may take a male from this new version and bx it again which will once again be a P.94 version. All of this proves that if you make a great strain you must keep the mom and dad for the beans and released strain to be consistently the same. Not very many breeders will spend the time. money and effort to keep the dads around and the main reason so many good strains from beans are lost.


----------



## Jessejester (Jun 9, 2016)

So what is the smoke report on this strain? Does it live up to its name or is it BS? Is the arousal real?


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 9, 2016)

this and moscas are the only ones I've gotten lucky with and they are comparable to the real deal....this brand actually finished fast and yielded a good racy high...the mosca to me seemed more couchy....both pretty good, but I will have to give credit to female seeds here as having the best representation 



Jessejester said:


> So what is the smoke report on this strain? Does it live up to its name or is it BS? Is the arousal real?


----------



## speedyganga (Jul 14, 2016)

I though I would let a comment regarding how unfair this thread is to the Female Seed work.

When I see the pics on the thread I don't think it does justice to any of their seeds.
I love C99 from FS, I grew 2 packs of 10 from them, and had about 4 different phenos and some in between. Some are more psyc than other, effect and taste quality was always high compared to any other speecy. 
My two favorite phenos are the following:

One pheno, was very similar to the one of fellowfellon, but 3 weeks of veg gave me a 35inch massive plant, with lot of branching and bud everywhere, very very sticky, smell was amazing, with resin everywhere. I ended up with 70gr from this phenos which was above all the other, taste was the best, effect wasn't super strong but very balance, it was my favorit weed for day time. I think it needs lot of light and space to express itself fully. 

Another pheno, about 30inch tall was little bit less sativa, with bigger leaf, better leaf/bud ratio and bigger bud. But at the end the weight was slightly under due to the number of bud I would say 60gr from memory. I ended up calling her Peach due to her amazing smell of peach and pinneaple. After curing, the smoke was more powerfull in taste and effect than any other C99 pheno. energetic, euphoric, but followed by relaxed. All my friends still remember Peach, and tell me it is the best they ever smoked... better than moby dick, super skunk, Lemon K, OG K etc... 

I am almost sure Femal seed used the Peach phenos to make the Sexbud. Simply because everytime I smoked it with my GF, we would take 4 or 5 drags and look at each other like "fuck me right now". Peach made me have the best sex ever for 2 months to the point I was very sad when we ended up finishing the last joint. 
Now I plan on growing a lot of this C99 from different breeders to find couple of mums and start breeding this holly grail of majijuana. I got some medical seed Y griega reversed female and TGA Jack the Ripper male waiting for some C99 girls. So I will probably ending up with a cross based on Jack, Haze, Kali, and C99. 

I don't know weither C99 from FS is the original, but I don't give a f. it is a superb weed, fast, good yield, perfect effect and tasty smoke.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 9, 2016)

nomofatum said:


> Most of the Fire 99's I've run have been C99 dominated. This time I have 3 of them with some Fire OG coming through. Two smell very similar to Fire OG, one smells like weird citrus, but when you rub then smell your finger, it smells like OG. I can't wait to see how long the Fire OG dom's will take and how they will actually taste.
> 
> I'm going to be breeding with a few of these I think.


Where do you source the Fire99? I cant find he seeds.

Nevrmind found it.

I just ordered the Sexbud, and will order the Fire99 and also get the FS version of C99 in the next few months


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 15, 2016)

I forgot ordering C99 seeds from Female seeds directly 3 months ago.
They never came.
I emailed them 3x to tell them they didnt arrive and no reply.
The Sexbud seeds were ordered the 8th and still havent even shipped.
I think I am going to contact paypal and see if they can resolve this


----------



## nomofatum (Oct 7, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I forgot ordering C99 seeds from Female seeds directly 3 months ago.
> They never came.
> I emailed them 3x to tell them they didnt arrive and no reply.
> The Sexbud seeds were ordered the 8th and still havent even shipped.
> I think I am going to contact paypal and see if they can resolve this


Ordering through FemaleSeeds.nl was hell for me as well. I would never put myself through that again. 3+ months, 20+ emails, and had to pay for shipping again.

They do a decent job at breeding, they do a horrible job at selling/shipping/customer service. Hint, order their gear from a trusted seedbank, not from femaleseeds.nl.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 7, 2016)

nomofatum said:


> Ordering through FemaleSeeds.nl was hell for me as well. I would never put myself through that again. 3+ months, 20+ emails, and had to pay for shipping again.
> 
> They do a decent job at breeding, they do a horrible job at selling/shipping/customer service. Hint, order their gear from a trusted seedbank, not from femaleseeds.nl.


I want the seeds, but 3 sends and no seeds. If you write seeds on the envelope it has little hope.
I might try again from a better seedbank


----------



## Jessejester (Oct 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I want the seeds, but 3 sends and no seeds. If you write seeds on the envelope it has little hope.
> I might try again from a better seedbank


I ordered mine through seedsman. Sex bud is $20 for 4, Cinderella 99 is also available there. The do not have fire 99. I ordered and had my seeds in 10 days. No issues. Good comms.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 14, 2016)

Jessejester said:


> I ordered mine through seedsman. Sex bud is $20 for 4, Cinderella 99 is also available there. The do not have fire 99. I ordered and had my seeds in 10 days. No issues. Good comms.


Nice!
thanks or the heads up
My refund came finally and I might just order them


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 14, 2016)

I usually go through herbies. Prolly gonna run some skunk special and Bubblegummer soon


----------

